# Sticky  CBT and hypnotherapy successes



## eric

Please post here if you believe these treatments helped you manage your condition.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html K


----------



## JeanG

Hi everyone:I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax.







JeanG


----------



## eric

I am going to copy mine from the living with IBS forum so I don't have to write it all out again for now, however at some point I want to.I was just thinking of expressing some of my thoughts on IBS and having it for thirty years. I have pain predominate IBS and alternating C and D. Although I can say had and really mean it,as I am doing so much better at about(85%) and I believe still improving thanks to this BB and Mike's tapes. I believe my IBS started from a trip to Mexico where I swallowed a small amount of cloroinated water out of a swimming pool and a half hour later, I was very sick with ameobic dysentary and spent the next month seriouly close to death. No Joke. They also pumped tons of penicillin into me at this time. However, ameobic dyentary is known to cause inflammation in the digestive tract. I recovered from that and I don't remember when or how soon I came back from Mexico, I was suffering from severe abdominal pain and alternating c and d. It wasn't to long before they started the first tests on me and that that testing would continue on and off for a big part of my life and cost thousands of dollars. The first tests were stool samples and upper gi tests all negative. The next test was a lower gi, also negative. Blood tests and all the regular tests from a normal MD. I was ten. In those days no one had a clue about IBS and they called it spastic colon or nervous stomach. I missed a lot of school and was always trying to catch up in my school work. Since the good doctors couldn't figure it out,I was sent for therapy and put on librium and told it was phycosomatic. I struggled for years through school,some working and trying to explain to friends why I was in pain alot and could not do things. Dating was a problem. They thought I had a stomach ache and it would go away and I should just quite being a big baby. Funny because my boss said that to me also, ten years later as well as a lot of coworkers. More testing. Basically the same kinds of tests over again. When your in your teens and your seeing some upstate NY md in a small town in those days testing didn't amount to much. Still no advise from anyone on what to do. My parents were very supportive and my mom is a nurse, which was very helpful and supportive. However,sometimes my moms own concern bothered me as she could not help and I could see that in her eyes while I layed there in complete agony from the knife jabbing sharp pains coming from my gut. When I got these pains I would hyperventilate and all kinds of thoughts raced through my head. For me this was already establishing itself into my thought patterns on a day to day basis's and I didn't really know much about living any other way as I hit my late teens. I was having episodes at least two to four times a week and that continued until I join this bb two years ago, although I would have some remissions they always came back and for a while my IBS went cyclic and bothered me most in the winter months, but in the summer improved somewhat. But it came back. Meanwhile, I continued to try to figure some of it out for myself, in ways I could manage it or do things to reduce it. Late teens to late twenties. More tests. "Maybe an ulcer,but we don't see it." New drugs, and from there librax, donnatol,prescription tagament,and a few others I don't even remember, but prozac was one as well. No noticable long term improvement. Mid thirties. I got serious and went to the best GI doc in town and told him to test away on everything we could think of that might be applicable. Also worried it could be something else still, although nothing showed up before he tested me and after he tested me. More drugs. Bentyl and valium. Sent to therapy told to relieve stress. I knew this wasn't the cause and thought because the pain was so severe that something had to be wrong in there, it just couldn't be possible to have this much pain and not have something physically that they could see wrong. I just didn't get it. I did know stress agravated it but not to the extent I do now or the kinds of stress either environmental, physical,or phychological and at the time I did not know how to reduce it enough with the management tecniques I was using and I used a lot of them. I tried all the food aspects and nothing other then some common sense on most things. Although it made sense what was going in had something to do with it, but in reality looking back now, it was common sense issues of eating to much to fast,fat,spices ect. etc.. There were some weird signals before an attack. My skin would turn whiter, my eyes would twitch and my hands would sweat. Sometimes I woould get dizzy. My therapist had migranes and knew nothing about IBS, other then realizing some of the symptoms sounded somewhat like some symptoms she would get with her migranes and that it was not in my head (phycosomatic or crazy) and I should go back to the doctor. It wasn't helping me to see her so I agreed. Although she didn't explain serotonin to me, nor did my doctor take the time to either. I feel if someone would have explained some of the mind-gut connections earlier I could have save a lot of time and effort. I know some are realitively new, but I think they had some idea and either it was to complicated to explain to me or they just didn't have the time. I think at this point one of the best things a doctor can do is explain some of this to new patients. I didn't have any other issues I was healthly otherwise and was playing soccer for twenty years and going professional until I blew my kneecap out. I believe I personally have a classic case of IBS. For me I believe it is faulty neurotransmitters that are not talking right between my brain and my gut. Just some thoughts and thank god for hypnotherapy, which I want to add some of my thoughts on as a side note. Of course most people know I work with Mike now, but some probably do not. After meeting him on the bb here and the success I had I decided to work with him as I feel he has one of the most effective treatment tools for IBS. I am drug free and very happy with the results. I want to say something about hypnotherpay in general and what I believe and have seen for myself and these are my own personal comments from my experiences with it. Although, many others feel the same way now. It is the deepest from of relaxation I personally have ever found. It has tremendously reduced the pain for me from severe to very mild. I think this has worked two ways. It has steered my thoughts and attension away from the pain when I want and I also believe the relaxation aspect of it is releasing endorphines to my gut. This has been a big achievement and will save me trips to the ER. When I wake up in the morning I no longer have IBS on my mind first thing. I no longer dwell on it. I don't worry to much about going out or bathrooms any more. I know longer turn white or have my hands sweat. I can relax my gut at will. My whole body is more relaxed in general and I didn't realize how tense it was before. I breath better and more deeply. Which I have found useful if I feel any twinges of a potential problem. I sleep better and more deeply. Day to day problems don't bother me like they use to. I can eat things I couldn't before. I feel like I have beeen rewired so to speak. My BM's have improved substantially. There are symptoms I don't even remember and that is unbelievable. Anyway just some thoughts of an IBSer pondering. I don't know if this helps anyone and I also don't want to say hypnosis is a cure or the only thing people should be doing to manage IBS, but it is one majorally effective tool that isn't understood by a lot of people or used enough by doctors in the IBS world and why I sound like a broken record sometimes. However, I hope no one gets tired of hearing about something that really works for the majority of people with IBS as there are just to few of the things that do.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

Permission from Donna to post her email.I of course told her to listen when needed.







Thanks Donna.Shawn, The tapes were amazing as u suggested. I have had very few bad days of late..... I do however make a strong effort to keep stress to a minimal. That is my worst enemy!...............(I have kids so Big Time Stress is a given!) At this point, i love the voice, ("Mr.Michael's"), and the way i fall out to sleep so quick! Now.............. what can i listen to?..........I always have listened to the tapes at bedtime when the kids are asleep since that was my only option. ...............(It is the only time when i have a "Safe Environment")!.............So now that i have completed the program, what can u reccomend? Donna ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

From Ellan:As a behavioral health practitioner ï¿½ Iï¿½m a Licensed Marriage and Family Therapist in the San Francisco Bay Area ï¿½ Iï¿½ve been using Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Couples Therapy (when a partner is involved) to treat my IBS patients for several years now. I had been looking for resources to refer my patients to re: hypnotherapy, since I do not practice hypnotherapy myself. I had read the studies re: the benefits of hypnotherapy for IBS a few years back, but had difficulty finding hypnotherapists who knew enough about IBS. As an IBS sufferer myself since 1990 (now much improved), I was curious to see what hypnotherapy could add to the treatment options. After seeing the posts on Mikes Tapes, I decided to order them and try them myself , before recommending them to patients. I am on Day 34 now, and am thus far thoroughly impressed. Very high quality, and a real bargain for the price ï¿½ one session of hypnotherapy in this area is about the equivalent of the price of the entire tape series. When I think of all the money that I (and my patients) have spent on IBS treatments over the years, the cost of the tapes seems like a drop in the bucket. Iï¿½m thinking that the combination of CBT and the tapes might be really helpful for many of my patients. Thank you Mike for developing this worthwhile resource ï¿½ your expertise really shows. And thank you Eric for getting the word out ï¿½ I hope that others will find them as useful as I have.


----------



## AZmom1

This will be long, as I have had IBS D/C (D-predominant for 27 years. It's been a long road with IBS, and I want to share my struggles so you know just how far I've come using hypnotherapy.

It began on the first day of school my junior year (1974) in my Modern American Literature class. During that first class, I noticed a girl get up to leave the room to go (I assumed) to the restroom. I thought "How embarassing, everyone knows where she's going." From that day on, I had to leave that first hour class to go to the restroom. At 8:20 each morning I would feel the urge to go. By 8:30-8:40 I couldn't take it anymore, and would leave the room. This is when my anxiety about my bowel patterns began. I began to worry about if I would have to go, what people thought if me, and that something must be wrong with me.

The avoidance behaviors began. I tried not to do anything in the mornings, which was always the worst time. As I went through high school and college, I began starting my day later and later, until finally, during my senior year of college, I didn't start classes til 1:00 pm. I was ok later in the day, if I felt I'd been emptied out I could carry on with normal activities.

As time went on, I'd have problems in other places. I always had to sit on the aisle seat of the classroom or theater, and be the driver of the car. Once I told someone driving that I had to stop, and they said "No, you're a grown-up, you can hold it." I didn't let anyone drive me anywhere again, til recently.

The first Dr. I went to said it was normal to go several times a day, and not to worry about it. But I DID worry about it, all the time it seemed. So I went to a psychiatrist. It was too difficult to sit in a closed room without a panic attack. She gave me a relaxation tape, and that was it. 
I had two children by 1983. This was the most difficult time for me. I think a combination of being a young mother, working, going to school, trying to do what the modern woman was supposed to do, "Have it all," was too much stress. The panic attacks were horrible, and I was nearly housebound at this point.

My marriage was in trouble too, just adding more stress. We started marriage counselling, which lasted only a short time. I ended up staying with the psychologist for two years, trying to get help for my fear, panic, and stomach troubles. I was diagnosed as AGOROPHOBIC. The referring psychiatrist prescribed a tricyclic antidepressant, I think it was imipramine. It was horrible, giving me the worst C/D I ever had. The shrink finally ran out of things to talk about. Let me tell you, psychotherapy does NOTHING for IBS. At this point I still didn't even know I had IBS.

1989 now, and we took a trip to England to see my husband's family. I had no idea how I would make it, and went to see a hypnotherapist. He made a tape for my panic attacks and taught me relaxation techniques. It helped the panic, but my D and urgency was still a big problem.

I saw an ad in the paper for a talk by Lucinda Bassett about stress and anxiety. She could have been talking about me. I bought the stress and anxiety tape course. One of the tapes mentioned "IBS." This was the first time I'd heard the word, and finally, 17 years after my symptoms began, I knew what I had.

I went to my family Dr, so excited that I had discovered IBS. He said he had always known I had IBS, and that he didn't know I needed a "name" for it. Well I DID, I thought I was crazy all these years. He prescribed BuSpar and Levsin. I hated both. Then gave me Xanax, which was a help. I mentioned hypnotherapy to him, but he said he didn't believe in it.

On our 20th wedding anniversary, my husband and I went out to our favorite restaurant. I stopped at the restroom on the way out, and was in there for 30 minutes. My husband was waiting patiently. He was used to me by now. I had a horrible attack, but thought it was done. How could anyone have so much **** inside of them? But it wasn't over. On the ride home we got stuck in a traffic jam in a construction zone. Trapped, no way out. I couldn't hold it, and had my first episode of incontinence on my 20th wedding anniversary. I was horrified. My husband was understanding, telling me not to worry, I was obviously ill.

It was that episode that made me look for a good Dr. I went online, found the IFFGD and this BB. The IFFGD referred me to a terrific GI, Dr. Kevin Olden at Mayo Clinic Scottsdale, and he did a full workup on me. He sent me for PT and biofeedback. He got me on the proper dosages of medications (my GP prescribed me dosages too low to be effective) and supported my use of hypnotherapy. I had good success with it previously, and thought I would try Mike's tapes, which I found on the BB.

I started Mike's tapes with enthusiasm. Change was slow. I went from D to C/D to C to D and around and around. I finished the tapes and was happy with the little improvement I had, maybe 35% at that time. But it wasn't until about 3 months after completing the tapes that I really saw a BIG change. It was then that I noticed my D was gone. My BMs were normal, usually one daily, sometimes two. I can now "hold it" for hours. Sometimes, I'll drive in the car, and notice that I'm not even thinking about where the bathrooms are on the route. That always surprises me. The anxiety is greatly reduced, probably 90%. I sit in the middle of the theater sometimes. I drive with other people. I've been on two vacations, been on 8 airplanes trips, been on a boat with strangers, with no attacks. I was even relaxed and had fun.

At times the old thoughts make their way in. I shoo them away once I notice them. I have had two D attacks in the past 9 months. I can live with that.

I think it's been a combination of things that got me to this place. I still watch my diet, although I have added back some things that were triggers, such as salads and citrus fruits. I do use a fiber supplement. I no longer fear my anxiety which had caused me so much trouble in the past.

Bottom line is, Mike's tapes have been the best thing I've done for IBS. I'm more relaxed, my world no longer centers aroung when I'll have a BM, I'm a happier person, less crabby and less depressed. I'm a better Mom and a better wife. I'm more active, and I look forward to doing things I avoided in the past.

That's my story.

AZ

[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 02-11-2001).]Edited to add recent updateosted Sat Apr 29 2006 11:27 PM Hi everyone, AZmom here. Just thought I pop in to say hi and give a quick update. It has been at least 5 or 6 years now, since I used Mike's hypnotherapy program and am still doing great. IBS is a shadow now, it is in the back of my mind rather than dominating my life. I function very well day to day. Sometimes I am surprised to realize I haven't thought about IBS for a while, or find myself in a situation that used to put me in a panic. I think about the "what ifs..." once in a while, which was a huge problem before, but now I am able to get rid of the thought as soon as I recognize it.I still get D on occasion, but I can usually figure out why...consuming alcohol and allergies will always trigger an attack. I can shrug it off easily with "It's just my allergies, it's not the IBS returning." I guess mainly I have learned to under-react to IBS symptoms. I realize these are CBT techniques. I tried using them for years before I used Mike's program, but without the hypno to help me change my way of thinking CBT was not enough. There is life after IBS. I wish you all the best.AZ


----------



## Guest

AZ,It's fascinating to hear that most of your improvement came after finishing Mike's tapes. I'm still only on day 34 and still struggling with my symptoms so it's really encouraging to hear that you improved after finishing the tapes. I wish more people would post their success stories.


----------



## eric

From Bettie.







eric and Dr. Bolen, This is a wonderful forum and I thank you for it.... Mike 001, Your tapes have made a tremendous difference in helping me with my IBS problems----I am a firm believer in them....Thanks so much.. Bettie------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

From Lou:Jeanne, Hypnosis works for Panic Attacks that I know. I suffered terribly from debilitating panic attacks for a number of years. This was 25 years ago when nobody knew what they were or how to treat you. How did I get over them. DETERMINATION. First I found in the library the book "Hope And Help For Your Nerves" by Dr. Clarie Weeks, great book. Second bought a good relaxation tape used it at least twice a day. Last took a course in Hypnotherapy which changed my life. I learned to hypnotize myself. Jeanne I was Agorahobic (couldn't leave our home). I was a mess. That all changed with the book, the tapes and hypnosis. Hypnosis does not help in one or 2 sessions, it takes time and a top notch Hypnotherapist. I beleive in Hypnosis 100%. I can still Hypnotize myself anywhere, anytime and relax 100% in about 20 seconds. I highly recommend Hypnosis. As a side note have your had your Thyroid checked or your Hormones. These can both cause extreme Anxiety. Best of luck to you. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

From TissClair, I am using the tapes and love them. I waited until I could feel justified spending that kind of money. I've spent alot more money on loads of stuff that didn't work. I guess I got to the point where I thought, what the heck, what have I got to lose (except 100.00-which is alot of money), but if it works, then it's cheap!! I have gotten so much better (I'm a C type)-I just can't really even tell you why or how it works. The tapes have a rather pervasive effect with me, I mean, I'm calmer during the day, sleep 100% better, have a BM everyday and overall feel less anxious. My 16 year old son LOVES Side 2 because HE is sleeping100% better-he and I negotiate which tape he can use because I'm following the program that is outlined for you. I think there are some IBS tapes that are cheaper than the 100.00 tapes, and I don't know the difference in them. Someone could probably tell you the difference. I think the other ones are about 25.00, or something like that. As for me, I intend to keep using the tapes even when I've finished the program. Some people say that time is a factor that turns them off of the tapes, but I only listen to them at night while going to sleep, so really no extra time has to be involved. Good luck. I recommend them. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

From LGUgh - before I started the tapes I was constipated all the time, I suffered from almost dialy nausea that would not let up, even woth motilium (a drug designed to eliminate nausea, whatever the cause), I got a lot of bloating - to the extent that my clothes would no longer fit by mid/late afternoon, cramping pains, especially in my lower right side, lots of flatulence, and almost more importantly I felt miserable most of the time. It seeemd that there was not much else in life except was I going to be able to 'go' today and even if I did would it bring relief or would I still feel like htere should be more, would I be able ot fit into my clothes and be comfortable etc etc. After doing the tapes I now feel alot more positive, I can remeber now what a good day is and can keep this is mind when things arn't so good. Yes I still have bad days, but they arnt as bad or as frequent. The incomplete evacuation feeling is almost never there, and I very rarely feel sick any more (this is great!). the bloating is less now, and I pass less gas. I got quite dispondant when I was doing the tapes because I didnt really feel any thing was changing until about 60 -70 days, but I emailed Mike and he was good enough to reply and keep me on track. This late action is probaly the reason why I like to carry on with the tapes now, plus I cant really understand how or why the effect of 100 days would last forever wothout some revison. After 11 years of having this thing and trying most things I have read about on htese BBs (including elimination diets, wheat free, dairy free, antidepressants, homeopathy, yogs, fibre suppliments, low fibre diet, high fibre diet, linseeds, laxatives, bulking agents, stool softeners.....de da de dah) I can honestly say that Mikes tapes have been the most beneficial thing I ve done, so well worth the time and money. Ugh, keep on witht the tapes, if you find they help even a little id say when you reach  100 days go back and start them again. Keep at it. I personally dont think that iBS is entirely brain-gut, but I think it does play a large part in it, even if only as a consequence rather than a cause. GOOD LUCk------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

From Julie,Taken from a thread on the discussion forum.Every time I read your posts, I think "that was me!!!" Please believe this ... when I first found this BB in summer '99 I could have written the exact same post as you, except I had been in that horrible place for years, not months. And what "did it" for me was the Hypno Tapes ... as well as helping to reduce my symtoms by around 80%, within a couple of weeks (tho I think this is an unusually quick response) I was getting out of the house, and feeling perfectly calm and relaxed in doing so. I felt mentally normal for the first time in a very long time. All the "what ifs" and the "I can't do that becauses" just disappeared as if by magic. To this day I still don't fully understand why this happened - I can get a hold of why and how the tapes work on the physical symptoms, but it's like I just woke up one  morning wearing my "old" head again. ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## britta

I thought I would add my two cents here. I got Mikes tapes in January 2000 after a lifetime of IBS-D. From about 1990 to 1998 I was managing my IBS with Imodiom, but as my career took off, my job got more demanding (oncall 24x7) I started to spin completely out of control. In August of 99 I had to quit work due to my IBS. In September, after my first colonoscopy, the doc put me on Levsin SL and Lomotil, this helped for when I had an IBS attack, but it didn't do much in preventative maintenance on the condition. I tried all sorts of kooky, nutty things, one doctor even suggested I take gecko tablets, I was a sucker, I tried everything. I started in on the caltrate plus, but found that I couldn't balance my dosage, and so I quit it. (bad icea). I got on Paxil, which did help with my anxiety induced IBS attacks, but did nothing for my food induced attacks (which seemed to occur at every meal). I lost 25 lbs, (and I didn't need to lose any weight). I finally decided to give the tapes a try, and at the same time, I started back on the Caltrate, with Lnapes help in finding the right dosage for me (1/2 chewable 3x a day). Within a month of starting the tapes, I saw I noticable improvement. Not only in my IBS symptoms, but in my general outlook on life. I seemed more positive about things in general, and in IBS specifically. It really really saved my life. I now go back to them occasionally, like right before my wedding last year. It was the right choice for me, and I feel like I can control my IBS more now than my IBS can control me.Erin


----------



## eric

From Scotcat-UK,About a year ago I was suffering very badly with IBS-C and was in constant pain. (I'd suffered on and off for many years but never with continuous pain lasting many weeks) After finding this website, I phoned up for the IBS tapes and spoke to Mike personally. Although I was very sceptical that they would work, I was getting so desperate that I would have tried anything! It must have taken about three weeks before I started to feel any real benefit from the tapes, although I was enjoying doing them anyway as it gave me some time through the day to switch off and relax. I finished the tapes in late September and, by then, all my IBS symptoms had gone. Before I started the tapes, my IBS used to flare up when I would go round to friends' for a meal. I had even been known to resort to lying down flat in their bathroom in an effort to get some relief from the pain. Now I can enjoy my evenings out without worrying any more. In the 6 months since I have finished the tapes, I have had only occasional, mild cramping, but it has always gone after a day or so. I've even had a major holiday to Florida without any symptoms. When I'm feeling stressed at work or home, I make time to listen to my favourite session(s) again, and that always helps. What I'm trying to say is please stick with the tapes if you are trying them. It might not be instant but it certainly does work. I'd also like to say thanks to Mike - you've turned my life around.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone,My Story... I can say I had IBS for 2 years. ( And probably for several years before leading up to it) I Hated it. I had all the tests, scopes, stool samples, blood tests etc. The medical doctors suggested nothing to help me. They were just satisfied (and they thought I should be) that there was nothing life threatening wrong with me. I was also depressed and stressed and went on Paxil.My situation improved. But I didnt like being on Paxil. So, I went off the Paxil. My symptoms (many bouts of diarhea everyday) increased. They increased to a point that was much worse than before I was on the Paxil. I lost my job. I lost my girl friend. I knew I was going down. I actually started to sell off my belongings because I wanted my estate to be settled easier, when I died.Clearly I was at my lowest point in life ,when I decided to try the mental help professionals. I went to an anxiety specialist, and in 2 months I felt better. What I learned is that humans have a "fight or flight response", when they are stressed. In my case this resulted in flushing my stomach contents into my colon. This started years ago in my case , but it was no big deal and perfectly naural in moderation. My problem was that it became automatic, and too frequent. I worried about it ,and the cycle became self fulfilling. Eventually it became an automatic response. In my case things as simple as the phone ringing or leaving my front door would cause diarhea.I had so many triggers that I could not pin point anything. Basically my therapy consisted of finding out what my fears were (finding a bathroom, and what will people think of me) and minimizing the importance of them. Then to break the spiraling cycle of scary thoughts. Eventually my automatic diarhea became less and less. And is now turned off.I am ready to start living againcheers


----------



## eric

From Kate TN,Yes, I have done it. I started just before Christmas, when I was in a severe, pre-holiday "D" outbreak, and have finished with the coming of spring. No "D" since 12/23. It is not unusual for me to have long spells between the "D", although this is a pretty good stretch for the last couple of years or so. I am trying a few new foods. We were away a couple of weeks ago- at a restaurant I ordered the "safe" chicken I've had many times there, and the new cook had added a spicy seasoning. The next day, I didn't feel too great, but was fine by the next day- my bouts frequently last for weeks to a few months. But, in addition, at a time in my life when I have many more personal and professional stresses than previously, I find that my outlook is much more positive. I am dealing with new challenges at work with more confidence, with a tough situation at home with more hope, and in general with life without as many concerns about the future as I've had previously. From about the second month of the tapes, I would find myself beginning to worry about some future event or do some negative "What ifs?" and before the bad thoughts would take on momentum, I'd find myself thinking,"Well, it certainly isn't productive to think about that", or"There's no reason to think this negative scenario will play out." I don't know how much of this is due to the tapes, because I've been pretty pro-active and have made some other changes too. But, on the whole, I think the tapes have been a major factor in the improvement I've seen in my state of mind over the last three months. I intend to continue to listen to them a couple of times a week, and would definitely recommend them to anyone. Thanks, Mike and eric, and others who have written their encouragement and advice over the last 100 days. I'll keep you posted. kate------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr

thank you everyone for sharing their stories and experiences.







i just started the tapes, i'm only on day 7, but have great hopes and look forward to continuing.AZmom1, your post had me in tears...how caring and understanding your husband is!!! i tell you, that is a huge fear of mine, not being able to get to a restroom, and literally, losing it. i had to make my boyfriend turn the car around last week on route to the movies.







thank you for your sharing with the rest of us. take care!


----------



## Guest

Hi All,Many thanks for all your comments







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest

This is a summary of my story:I'm a 33 years old female, having had IBS-D for the last 15 years (you know that vicious cicle 'fear of having a d-attack and the fear induces an attack and so on'). My panic was so bad I retreated socially completely because I felt too ashame to speak of my bowels to somebody not as close as my family. I don't know how I survived my twenties seeing friends and colleagues leading the lifes of their dreams (holidays, dream jobs, doing everything they wanted to). Somehow, though, I could keep my job and I think that kept me surviving.When I had another bad time in early 1999, I decided I could not go on like that. I went online and found this BB with many helpful tips. I started the Calcium and found it very helpful. Then I had acupuncture with great success, slowing down my bowel motility. I went down from 6 Imodium daily to 1.Next I ordered Mikes Tapes last year and have finished them in May 2000. I didn't notice a big difference. In fact, my bladder acted up horribly (I have also a history of chronic UTIs). This made me very depressed. Mike (to whom I'm very grateful) sent me text especially created for my situation and after about 4 months the bladder was better. About 6 months after the tapes I noticed that I was more calm inside and when the panic turned up, could somehow "push it down". I was in Madeire, Mexico, Australia and Mauritius since I have finished the tapes. I was in concerts (although on the aisle seat). I feel like I had grown as a person and become mature. I'm not as deeply depressed and suicidal as I used to be and I survived last autumn without the obligatory autumn-depression. I have to add that I follow psychotherapy as well but I definitely think that the tapes changed many thing in my life. I really would like to listen to them again but am too much afraid that there could turn up another desease like last year. All in all: I recommend the tapes highly.And last but not least: My mother tongue is Swiss German and the tapes improved my English very much! Thank you Mike for your neverending support!Coni


----------



## kcarbs

Finished the tapes a week or so ago... I am feeling pretty good. I think that I am doing much better than I was before I started the tapes. I am much better at reacting now when I am not feeling well. I used to get very upset and kind of panic...but now I am much calmer when I am not feeling well. I hope to continue to improve as time goes on.Kim


----------



## kcarbs

I finished Mike's tapes about a month ago and I have been feeling wonderful! I was seeing some results while doing the tapes, but since I have been finished I have been doing much better. I didn't connect all of this together until my wonderful husband commented on how good I have been recently. I have been eating terribly too since our kitchen has been torn up with remodeling. I know that Mike's tapes have played a positive role in my feeling better. I know that I am much less tense about going places and that I don't constantly fear being sick. Just thought I would share....Kim


----------



## sickofsick

First of all I would like to thank Mike for the tapes and eric for keeping the topic going. I would think about getting them and then put it on the back burner, then I would see the threads about it and consider them again. I finally ordered them and now that I'm done I am so happy with the results.I have IBS C&D. I had slight symptoms for many years but not bad enough to seek help until about 6 years ago. That was when It hit with a vengence. The pain was so intense, very much like labour pains, only the end result wasn't cute







Almost every day was like this for awhile. I tried Modulon, Dicitel,Librax and tons of herbal remedies. The Librax helped some, it wasn't everyday anymore, maybe once or twice a week. Because it was still fairly frequent the anxiety about going anywhere continued even when I was feeling okay. I then went on a gluten free diet and improved some more for quite awhile but still I had at least some symptoms almost daily. Then at last came hypnotherapy. From the beginning my anxitey levels dropped except during a period of personal crisis. I had one setback early on and have not looked back since. I go once a day like a normal person, without any pain or cramping. Now and then I have a day or two that I don't go at all but it is without all that bloating and things return to normal on there own, without using any meds. I think the most subtle change that snuck up on me was that I wasn't thinking about it first thing in morning, you know like what was today going to be like good or bad. I just get up and get on with the day. Sorry if I'm rambling on and I apologize for the spelling, I'm just rushing through this getting ready to leave for holidays. That's another thing, I'm not worried about sharing a bathroom with 6 people for the first time in years! Always the damper on my holidays. I feel I am continuing to improve and look forward to listening to the tapes now and then when I feel like it. I highly recomend them for IBS, the way I look at it is, If you have tried everything else without success, what have you got to lose?Tina


----------



## norbert46

Mike, I have recently finished your hypnosis program and would like to thank you for allowing me to be medicine free and feel great after 35 yrs of suffering from IBS/D. The anxiety level is very low and I've been much more relaxed lately! From reading other posts I know it will only get better. I still listen to side 3 at bedtime because it is so relaxing and lets me sleep like a baby.














Keep up the good work, Norb


----------



## Clair

I have recently finished Mikes hypnotherapy tapes and they have been an absolute godsend to me.14 months ago I was struck down with severe abdominal pain, alternating C & D and insomnia.After nearly a year of struggling on trying to live my life as normal as possible, and without any successful treatments available from the medical profession I developed depression believing that I would never again know what it was to have a day without pain.It was at this point that Eric and others convinced me that the hypnotherapy tapes could help me manage my symptoms.In the first week of starting the tapes I had my first pain free days in a year and the benefits continued to flow since then.Within a month I no longer woke up in the night with abdominal cramp, and I was managing to sleep through the night and get a proper night sleep.Very soon, I noticed a difference in myself psychologically as well - I noticed I was beginning to look at things postively and take things in my stride.My gastroenterologist has told me that I have severe IBS and most likely it is something I may have to live with for the rest of my life, but that doesn't matter because Mike and Eric have given me a tool and set of skills to help manage my symptoms to the point I can live my life normally.I still have symptoms from time to time, but now I have ways of dealing with them effectively and I'm looking forward to a positive futre ahead of me....when a year ago I felt my life might as well be over.I don't think I'll ever be able to articulate what Mikes tapes have done for me - or how they've done it...but as well as helping me manage my IBS they've made me a calmer and more relaxed person.Eric/Mike - you can slip me that fiver now! (Only kidding!







From someone who was a skeptic about hypnotherapy....I'm now a total convert.Thanks to Eric,Mike,Marilyn, BQ and all the other people on this forum that have made such a big difference to my life without knowing it.Clair







[This message has been edited by Clair (edited 08-30-2001).]


----------



## DonnaP

Eric,I have not quite finished the audio tapes. I cannot tell you how much they have helped. Mike has been such a God send. Although I suffer with General Anxiety Disorder, the IBS just exacerbated the problem further.I just today ordered his new tape Toward Inner Peace.Thanks to you and Mike for your continued help and support for all of us on this BB.......







Donna


----------



## Fiona Reid

SCottich GI Consultants must be very forward thinking!!!I have had IBS D/C for over a year now - with vomiting for added effect and even my NHS constultant recommended hypno. (although not where to get it or pay for). However I was sceptical, have tried all the diets, naturopathic, reflexology etc and am still in bowel hell, so recently finding out I was covered by my boyfriends health insurace has meant a nice trip to BUPA (UK Private hospital) and colonoscopy (today -not too traumatic) which showed up clear(well still waiting for the biopsies) - so he is sorting out an appointment with a hypnotherapist for me, which should all be covered by insurance, YIPEE!!!I think I am now ready to try hypnotherapy!Fiona new person).


----------



## Nikki

Hello All! I thought I would post about what Mikes tapes have done for me. I am on day 100 of the program and am quite sad about it, what will I do at night now?







Well, I was about 15 when I fist noticed IBS like symptoms. Just on and off in the mornings and my stomach would gurgle all through my lessons. I hated it.







I had had quite a stressful time at school over the years. When I started at secondary school in year 7 (aged 11) I was bullied. In fact, ironically by someone who had been my best friend when I very small. After just over a year being afraid of going to school I had enough and left.







I still think that it was the best decision I ever made!When I was about 15, nearly 16 I had an incident with a couple of girls who I thought I was friends with. I basically god the **** kicked out of me and for no apparent reason. That is what really messed with my head. It was after this that I first noticed I was having problems. I seemed to be OK during my GCSE exams but the night after out leaverï¿½s ball I stayed over at someoneï¿½s house. When I got home after school I had my first IBS attack and it was awful. I was convinced it was a food allergy. The doctor did tests, same old story. Nothing.







Did that a number of times. A few weeks later I had my second IBS attack. Then I demanded to go back to the doc. Finally I got a referral to a GI, waited for nearly a year. When I saw him, he did tests too and said, oh, itï¿½s IBS. He didn't give me any help at all. Just gave me Lomotil. My GP seemed to think it would go away when I stopped thinking about it.I have tried to cope ever since with Imodium and denial-lol. But it wasn't really enough. Clair and Eric finally twisted my arm last year. I now feel a lot better than I used to. I don't worry about it so much. I am much more chilled out than I used to be and my friends have noticed. I don't worry so much about going out and I also try to remain indifferent to my mums comment that I am bowel obsessed. I noticed improvements when I was roughly half way through. SO am hoping that there is still more good stuff to come. I promised Mike the other day that I would hang in there after Iï¿½ve finished and thatï¿½s exactly what I'm planning. I have never been one to give up on things.







Thank you Mike, Eric, Marilyn (Amerimum-







) I owe you guys a lot!







Loads of love,Spliffy


----------



## zayaka26

Hi. I want to share my experience with the hypnotherapy. However, I feel the need to express myself a little bit but I promise I'll try my best to make it short.Looking back I can see myself having tummy problems as far as I remember. I always had the same symptoms: diarreah and vomiting, plus I would dehydrate very quickly (and faint) and often I would end up in the hospital. But it was when I was on 9th grade (I am 27 now) that it became an everyday situation. D every morning right after leaving for school (I walked to take a bus) and at Science class. Mom started noticing and took me to a gastroenterologist; did tests and I was fine. I was lucky my doctor was young and hip and I found myself trusting him and very comfortable. He told me about IBS and was very good with making me understand and just talking about it. He gave a prescription for libax to use it when I felt like it. So I did.I cannot remember how or why but my IBS got better and I stopped the librax completely. So my high school days were normal. The only day I can remember I felt really sick was the day before taking the test for university admission; I ended up in the hospital with classic IBS.When it was time for collage I started feeling the pressure but I was excited and happy as well. The first year was ok, looking back now I'd said my IBs did not bother me that much as I never missed a party.







Then I left the dorm and started traveling. I got several tickets for leaving the care where I shouldn't and finding a parking space became a very stressful situation. I missed a lot of classes and I understood the whole mind-body connection because as soon as I would drive back home frustrated and fearful of having an attack my bowels just stopped giving me trouble. I even did experiments trying to go back again but had to return once again. The last two years my boyfriend started traveling with me and we arranged class hours to avoid the rush hour and I got better. Then I graduated and it exploded.I think it had a lot to do with the fact that I was entering adulthood and that I chose a very stressful profession: teaching. My first professional job was about 20 minutes from home and every morning I would get there walking really fast to get to the bathroom. On my second job I had a great boss and I was happy to be there but the first day of meeting the kids I did not make it on time. I felt so irresponsible and miserable. At that point my self steem was diminishing down to the floor. I changed schools in the middle of the year and it meant I had to go through a huge traffic jam. Luky me my bf's house was in the middle and I stopped there every morning; even the cats demanded their breakfast from me as they got so used to see me there. I was getting desperate; I knew what I had but could not control it. Different thoughts entered my mind and I started thinking maybe something else was wrong (like cancer or something). Without noticing, my social life had changed: no more concerts, no road trips, no riding in cars with other people, not even visiting my family as in the past. I went from being a shy person to just not wanting anybody on the street to recognize me or acknowledge my existance. Anonimity was very useful as I would have to often make stop or interrupt what I was doing to find a bathroom.As one morning I was driving to work I ended trapped (my biggest fear)in traffic for some 20 minutes. That day I was going to administer an important controlled test and I could not be late. As soon as I stopped the car my bowels started acting crazy and some minutes later I was inside my car crying like a baby (I don't cry that much) because I had an accident. In fact, like a baby I felt. To me I was the only one living like this and I felt so guilty all the time... not to mention embarrased and humiliated. That was when I decided I needed help. Went to a gastro again, did test, etc. I was lucky again to find an excellent doc who told me that if everything was ok on the tests he was going to put me on a miracle drug which was very effective on female patients; the following visit he gave me the news the lotronex had been pulled out of the market. Needless to say I gave up all hope and thought my life was going to be like this forever. So I stayed with the librax and the imodium but the anxiety was still affecting me.A year passed and I found this BB. What a difference to see how many others were going through the same! I read about Mike's tapes and CBT but I did not think this could help me because I am very stubborn and even though I have never doubted the power of the mind over the body for some reason I thought I was not an ideal candidate. I had no money either so that was a concern. Ok, so I went to a psychiatrist and he gave me a prescription for Paxil, exactly what I did not want, so after seeing that the doc was not an option I decided to do the tapes. At that time I had nothing left to try.It took me more than a 100 days to complete the program but it has been worth it... every single day. During the first 20-30 days I noticed a difference in my attittude: I was happier. Then my body started changing, the anxiety getting better and my trips to the pharmacy for imodium and librax were less frecuent. Best of all, during that period I had diarreah about 3-4 times only.Now, after a couple of months of finishing I feel I did a 360 degrees turn. I went on vacation and jumped on not one, but two boats without having somebody to push or slap me to do it. I've gone on long rides without thoughts of where the next bathroom is and have gotten on cars with other people driving. Dining out is fun again and I cannot wait to see what else I "dare" to do. To say my IBS is a thing of the past would be untrue as I believe this is something that is part of me. But I feel so much better and to say my IBS is not an excuse anymore is just amazing. My biggest improvement has been in attittude, I do not feel I have to hide behind anonimity as much as I used to and my mind has finally understood that my biggest triggers are my own fears. As a result, my diarreah is gone and the butterflies in my stomach are not ever present anymore. What a relief!







One last thing: I have the responsability to write a HUGE THANK YOU to Mike, marilyn and eric (others too) for all the support and patience. This whole experience has been a second chance to have a better quality of life and that is what is all about. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## eric

Thanks Zay, for posting your experiences with the Audio 100 program.







Like I said submit it to Heather as she is looking for experiences people have had with IBS over the years. From Kate or kvj1hi eric, just wanted to tell you that I finished the tapes today I reckon that when i first was diagnosed with IBS, and when it was worst, I was having bad days probably 5 or 6 days out of 7. After that, i tried taking fibre supplements, then also tried calcium. both of these improved things, but not to the extent that i could go back to eating anything that i wanted. Now (and for the past 6 weeks or so) I've had perhaps one bad day about every 3 weeks, and even that day isn't as bad as i used to be! i've stopped with the calcium & fibre, am pretty much eating and drinking what i want, and rarely have any real probs. The biggest difference is that i no longer wake up thinking about dashing to the loo, and can now get out of the house to work without having to rush back in 3 times, and stop en-route! So....thanks for taking the time last year, in persuading me to get Mike's tapes. It's changed everything and...do you have an email address for mike? I'd like to mail him and say thanks too. cheers Kate kvj1Thanks kate.







x


----------



## eric

From Bonnie, she is on vacation and may want to add to this.I know I am supposed to be gone but I just thought I'd drop in briefly to say I have been having discomfort bordering on pain for the past couple of weeks. But I decided to try hypno-to feel the pain with the mind as Mike says, and the pain is gone. And add this benefit of the tapes- it helped me see what was important in my life. Well anyway thanks to the board for the knowledge of the tapes. Anyone having pain should really try the tapes. I highly recommend it


----------



## digilio

CBT did wonders for me, both in terms of my panic and my IBS. The IBS came first and soon I began having panic attacks. The CBT first reduced the frequency and severity of the panic attacks...and then slowly, the frequency and severity of my IBS attacks!


----------



## Annalog

I just finished Mikes tapes a couple of weeks ago and I feel they've definitely made a positive difference. From reading other peoples posts I know my symptoms were never as bad as some others but now I'm almost symptom free! As long as I watch my diet and don't get too stressed I'm fine







I've accepted that IBS is always going to be a part of my life but I now feel it doesn't have to have control over my life. Mikes tapes have helped me get my freedom back







I'd recommend them to anyone! Thanks Mike







Anna


----------



## JackieGian

My 14 yr old son was diagnosed with IBS in January. He missed 18 days of school between January and March. After trying almost everything else, we finally started Mike's tapes sometime in April. He just finished about 2 weeks ago. His IBS symptoms have improved dramatically. We've begun to taper him off the meds (He was taking bentyl and donnatal). In addition to feeling better physically, he's not as anxious about eating out or even going out. He recently spent 4 hours out on a boat with no bathroom. Three months ago that would have been impossible from a psychological standpoint. He's started running and will be competing x-country when he enters high school in Sept.The tapes not only helped the IBS, but also helped with his occasional insomnia. As I've said before, this was the best $$ I've EVER spent.I recently purchased Towards Inner Peace and he will be starting those tapes shortly. Once again, I would like to thank Eric for all of his support, guidance and concern.Jackie


----------



## eric

Jackie, thanks and I actually will admit to having a few tears in my eyes when I read this, this morning.Hopefully he won't have to suffer as badly as I did through my youth and all that went with it and IBS.I am very happy he has improved and that I could really help.







I am also glad I have really improved and Mike could help me and others.







keep plugging away at it and I believe he will continue to show improvements. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## kvj1

better late than never. Eric asked me to copy a my post to here too...I was diagnosed with IBS-D in July last year, having been suffering with symptoms for about 6 months. It was almost all stress-related, and got to the stage that as soon as I knew i had to go out anywhere (even the 2 minute drive to the supermarket), the D started up, and I got in such a state that i couldn't leave the bathroom, let alone the house. I was taking immodium most days just to try and get myself to work in the morning. After reading postings on this board I tried taking fibre supplements and calcium, both of which helped matters, but i still felt like i was treating symptoms, not the cause...Anyway, back in November, after much persuading from Clair, Eric and Marilyn I got mikes tapes...and haven't looked back. I got off to a bit of a slow start with them when the only place i could listen was the lounge with headphones on(but where everyone else in the family was), but things improved dramatically when i got a personal CD player, so i could just listen in bed after we'd switched the lights out, without feeling like i was disturbing anyone, or they were disturbing me. Until I did the CDs, i didn't really realise how badly i'd been sleeping. Within a couple of weeks, my sleep patterns had improved and I was feeling much better in myself, calmer, and finding it easier to cope with the stresses of my work. By two thirds of the way through, I realised i was having problems perhaps one day out of every 10-14 days (instead of 3 days out of 5), and after finishing the program back in march, I have rarely had any problems.Now i go back and listen to my favourites sides when i feel like i'm getting a bit stressed, or if i notice i'm not sleeping so well. They have a huge calming effect on me.I no longer use calcium or fibre supplements, and can't remember teh last time i took immodium. Sooo....I know I've said it before...but big thanks to Eric, Clair and Marilyn for all their support and for persuading me to try the CDs. It was by far the best ï¿½60 i've ever spent.Kate


----------



## Deadalus

Here's some success with CBT...Hello all...I am new to posting so I need to describe the history before I spill the punch line, so please hang in there..Although I have had IBS for about 8 years, I did nothing for a while, having been quite embarressed by the whole affair. When I finally went to my GP, he said to exercise more. This was very frustrating advice, since I had to stop exercising precisely because of my IBS - unless of course I just wanted to run around in my bathroom.I then went to a counsler who was somewhat helpful in outlining possible connections between stress and IBS. Not wanting to dig any deeper, I "grinned and bared it" for another couple of years.







Finally, I went back to a different GP with renewed purpose. She was sympathetic, but after the Citrocil didn't work she suggested drugs. I resisted. Out of frustration I went to a psychiatrist, which was actually quite rewarding on all sorts of levels. But, unfortunately I still made mad dashes to the restroom. My analyst, being very concerned with this physical manifestation, sent me to a collegue who diagnosed me with General Anxiety Disorder.







Now, seeing as how this is the complex du jour, I was skeptical. Furthermore, to my knowlege, there is no empirical or clinically tested link between GAD and IBS, although stress is clearly a common denominator. Never the less, she finally convinced me to take what is popularly known as Busbar or buspirone, which is a non-addictive SSRI. In other words it modifies my saratonin absorption, which is a neurotransmitter found both in the brain and the intestines - modifying such things as moods, relaxation and appetite. Ultimately, both my anxiety and IBS symptoms are reduced due to this drug. And, yes, when I try to go off it I get cranky and my intestines turn.







Now I have just enough control to do yoga, run, swim, hang with friends/family, etc. without excessive worry, which helps even more.







Everyone is different, but hopefully you can put a piece of my story in your quiver of options to explore...Good luck and take it easy.


----------



## eric

"I have completed your IBS Audio 100 about 3 weeks> ago and it has changed> my life. I will be forever grateful for your help in> making me feel normal> again. Since in doing your program, I have been able> to make several long> car trips, fairly comfortably. In the past year and> half I haven't traveled> more than 20 minutes from my house, so this is huge> for me. As a mother of 4> , I had been feeling completely debilitated. Thanks> to you and your IBS> audio program, I am 100% better. I still feel some> symptoms , but I now feel> able to control it. Usually just taking 3 deep> breaths, getting to a quiet> place to relax is all I need. I also follow the> Eating for IBS diet written> by Heather Von Vorous. Through her book, The First> Year of IBS ,is where I> had learned of your program. Thank you again.> > Sincerely,> Carole


----------



## WaveyR

Ok, just a short bit from me. I'm not yet halfway through Mike's tapes and I don't think there is any physical improvement in my symptoms. However, the good news is this: I have a much more positive attitude about living with IBS than I did previously. I actually ate a meal somewhere other than home for the first time in ages! (It was a relatives house, but hey - its a start).I don't know if I would have gradually come to terms with it anyway and I might have found a better diet balance somehow. But I seem to be able to control anxiety much better now.Oh, one more thing - I never used to sleep much before I started the tapes, (though I never took any sleeping pills either) but the tapes always put me to sleep.







Wavey


----------



## JeanG

Hi Wavey:That's great news! Being able to have a more positive outlook is a bit step forward. Sometimes the physical changes happen a little slower for some people. It's all very individual.







Hang in there! JeanG


----------



## AZMom

A follow up...Two years after Mike's tapesMy first post to this thread was more than two years ago, 2/11/01. Today is Feb. 24, 2003, and I can tell you that Mike's tapes have worked! IBS has gone from a life-altering problem. I couldn't work, go to school, travel, or shop. IBS D was a problem, and when I wasn't experiencing an attack I was worrying about the next one. My quality of life has improved dramatically. I can honestly tell you that it is pretty much just a memory. I don't have the physical symptoms any longer, nor the anxiety that accompanied it. I have a life, a job, and I actually have fun now. I still think about IBS once in a while. Old habits die hard. When I have to go somewhere I may think "Oh, what about my IBS?" But that's about it. It's just a thought that comes and goes, without affecting my life, without symptoms.Over time the memory is fading, and I assume it will continue to.I've noticed I do have symptoms when I have a cold or allergies (something with post-nasal drip?). But I put on side 3 or 4, and it eases quickly. I have D occasionally just like anyone else, usually I can pinpoint a reason such as I've eaten too much or the wrong thing. It does not turn into "IBS" again. It is just a single episode.For anyone considering the tapes, DO IT. Follow the instructions and give yourself time and permission to get better.







AZ


----------



## Meesh

Hi, For all you success stories out there, did you fall asleep during the tapes? I hear they work anyway, but I am afraid they won't be as effective because I am not consciously doing the mental exercises and visualizations. Did anyone fall asleep AND have success?


----------



## eric

This is on this thread and worth reading for you."Being Asleep or "Drifting" during Visualizations~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No worries on the visualisation. visualisation is the language of the subcon, the uses and metaphors are designed for 'drifting' and sleeping.when you drift in and out, it seems that you are not really asleep but in the state of the receptivity needed.Sleeping is different from the drifting. both are ok, generally just let it flow." http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001341


----------



## eric

from Misty.







Just wanted you to know I finished Mike's CD's over a month ago, and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself. My hubby would even go so far as to say the same thing, as the results also affect him.I had been IBS-D for 18 years when I started the tapes. I had tried all else - Bentyl, Levsin S/L. calcium, etc. If anything, I've gone to being slightly constipated (but that's great!) I couldn't go anywhere unless I knew where the ladies room was, was really apprehensive of traveling anywhere by car and flying was out except in an emergency. I'd had many "urgent" episodes where I'd not made it to the restroom in time.I'm hoping everything stays as such & if not, I'll go through the tapes again. I did enjoy listening to them though!Stick with them & I think you'll do fine. Just try to relax & let the music flow through you.Misty


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Meesh... Just wanted to tell you that we had several listeners who readily fell asleep each and every time they did their sessions; some said they couldn't tell you what was on them if you asked, and yes, they too had results, so don't worry. Your booklet also addresses this. Mike says many times he has to wake persons up. If you fight sleep then this only tenses you, your subconscious mind knows what to do, it never sleeps and always alerts you if needed. So no worries as Mike says... you can sleep and it will still be effective.Hope that helps ya out a bit! ~ Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~


----------



## eric

FYII finished my last session yesterday! I feel like a new woman! I can't believe the difference. Do I feel cured? Absolutely not! Do I feel better able to function? Absolutely! My friends and family have noticed a change in me also. I look more forward to events, want to do more things, etc. I can't remember the last time I've had D. Some days I feel a little uneasy, but nothing that holds me back. I haven't had a OMG-am-I-gonna-make-it thought in a long time. I'm more relaxed, less anxious. Holy ####...I feel like I have a life! The other day I actually went on a road trip to Delaware. I was a little anxious before leaving--nothing that wanted me to call off the trip though as in the past. But the anxiety faded away on the ride there, and I actually enjoyed myself. I think this is the biggest/furthest event/commitment I've accomplished successfully so far. I look forward to much more! --------------------Mags http://www.ibsboards.com


----------



## eric

"It was fun reading Mag's reply to this question. I finished the 100 days on July 8 while on vacation. I agree with Mag's that while I know I am not "cured", I am SOOO much better. Gas was my main problem and it rarely is anymore. I ate frozen yogurt several times on Martha's Vineyard without having to take lactaid - a real milestone! I had some constipation on the trip but that is not a typical symptom for me. I think it was related to travel, which has been a part of my history even prior to IBS. I know I still have to be careful to some extent of what I eat, but I can eat many more "normal" things and be fine. It is so refreshing! I really can't get over how effective hypnotherapy is in general and I have to credit Mike with his program in particular. It's amazing to me! I may occasionally listen to certain sessions in the future - we'll see what my need is. I do encourage anyone who wants relief from IBS to invest in Mike's program. I am as much a skeptic as anyone and as reluctant to spend $ on something that may not be helpful as anyone, but this was well worth the time and money invested. Feel free to share my comments. Ruchie - I totally encourage you to stick with the program - you've been through so much and I'd love to hear that you got the same relief as Mags, I, and others have! Same to all others who are in the midst of it, have stopped, restarted, etc. It really is a phenomenon!Best wishes,Andie " http://www.ibsboards.com


----------



## Guest

I've fallen asleep during the recordings before as well, but somehow they still seem to help.As you know, Shawn, the hypno has turned my life around for the better.Thank you again for all that you do... thank you also for your encouraging calls and for keeping me up to date.Hugs,  Evie


----------



## BQ

bump


----------



## norbert46

bump


----------



## Kaylis9d9

Here is my question. I am willing to try anything. However, I am scared that a lot of these posts could be simple marketting ploys to get people to buy the tapes... I know that sounds strange, but it has been done 100s of times before, especially on the internet. I have had IBS-D since I was 16... However, what catches my eye is that everyone on this thread is pretty much afraid to leave the house or eat out or travel. I don't see that as describing someone with IBS. It is a condition, but like anything else, you learn to deal with it. I still drove from Albany to Maryland and back in 2 days(one problem on the highway, but hey, thats life)... and I drove from Albany to Cincinatti to Jersey to Albany... And I eat out all the time... If people are afraid to eat out of their house or drive.. how do you all hold jobs?Anyways, I am willing to give the cds a try, if I could be sure people here aren't being hired to get business for the maker of these tapes.For example, there is a website called movingscam.com which makes up fake horror stories to make people afraid from hiring local movers. They are paid people to go on forums, make up stories, andscare people into taking the exorbitantly priced "known" big moving companies. Yet, the site claims to be separate from any company. When I posted about all their discrepancies.. I was banned and kicked... So, are there any common joes here?


----------



## eric

Kaylis, its not a marketing ploy, these are all IBS suffers and members of the bb here, so you know. No one hired them.Hypnotherapy research has also been going on for over twenty years for IBS.I believe as a thirty years IBS sufferer, it is a crime to pull the wool over anyones eyes with IBS.What you have here are good honest people, sharing their successes.most people here also have emails.If you have questions let us know.PS Mike is a recognized and train clinical hypnotherapist for IBS and trains others in the field.Here are two sites to look over. http://ibsaudioprogram.com http://ibsaudioprogram100.com This is also on the sessions themselves. http://ibsaudioprogram.com/about.htm


----------



## eric

"I haven't posted to any of the message boards for the past few months and felt kind of bad! I posted a lot more when I was feeling bad, but when I started feeling better, I quit. I want to encourage people to use the hypo CD's. I finished using them about two months ago. I didn't see any difference for the first 2/3 at least of the program, but now I haven't had a stomach attack in about 3 months. I'm eating pretty normally - I follow some of the IBS diet as needed (mostly low fats, no salad, no chocolate, low insoluble fiber), but otherwise can eat quite a bit of normal stuff. I've had IBS for 35 years, since I was 10. I'm not saying my stomach always feels completely fine, but it's not enough to change my life much anymore. I honestly wonder if the hypnosis can really do this, but I didn't do anything else different!! Hope this encourages all of you who are doing the program to keep at it!Lori "


----------



## norbert46

Just thought I'd tell everyone that it has now been 3 years since starting Mike's tapes and I am still totally symptom free and like a new person. I have been having some other health problems lately and it appears that I will have my Gallbladder removed. The HIDA Scan yesterday to check for Gallbladder function took two hours of laying still under a Gamma-ray camera, something I could never have done while still suffering IBS/D problems. I sure suggest that anyone suffering IBS symptoms give themselves what I consider my best gift. Get Mike's tapes and start on the path to a better life. Norb


----------



## eric

FYI"Hi everyone.I finished the CD's about 6 months ago (after spending another 6 months or so changing my diet, cutting out most trigger foods, starting yoga) and although I still occassionally have small bouts with cramping, IBS-C and a little D, I'm living my life with really very little thought given to my IBS.The CD's made an enormous difference after 1 complete go at them. I still had some issues during them, but my IBS has been really well behaved over the past few months. I attribute a large chunk of this to the CD's. I'm in a very high powered, high pressured job, I've been in situations where I've skipped meals or eated trigger foods by accident and I've had spells where I haven't been doing regular yoga. I really think that if you're struggling with this, getting the CD's is a good way to start. Anyway, I'm off again. Jo.PS. I used to come here on a weekly basis and tonight it took me 3 goes to remember my password! I hope you all get your's as under control as mine now is." ../messageboards/ub...&sb=5&o=&fpart=


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Karen P Senior Member Member # 10005 posted 05-27-2004 10:42 PM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------Just wanted to say how much better I've been feeling lately since I"ve started Mike's tapes. I've only started on the second tape but I feel better already. I've been going out of the house for the last 2 weeks and I feel more relaxed. I start to feel that "oh no" coming on and I just say in my head "oh well, I'll worry about that later" and it goes away!!! I can't believe it. Hope it just gets better and better .....Thanks Mike!!!!!Sorry to sound like an infomercial but I can't help it. Its just so nice not to feel panicky so much.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Charbeaner Prolific Member Member # 19713 Hi all:I was on a thread called "Miserable, my meds are not working" or close to that, but decided to start a new topic because I want you all to see this. NEARLY A YEAR AGO, I purchased Mike's Tapes and just put them in a drawer because I just didn't think I could commit to 100 days. Well, I am now on about day 12 or so and all I know is I am using 1/2 to 1/3 the amount of meds I was using 10-12 days ago. I don't believe it!!! I don't know how this works, but I am now a believer. I feel so much better, stools are formed, no "D". I am also able to tolerate Citricil for fiber where before it would cause me to double over in pain. My urgency is completely gone. I know I have only been on the tapes a short time, but I have had no relief from this ibs-d for a year and a half. If I get no further relief, this has been worth it.Thank you Mike and thank you Eric for your encouragement. From: Schaumburg, IL | Registered: Jun 2003 ==============================================sowhynot New Member Member # 25402 My story? IBS-C with severe pain. Tried librax and another one like librax (without the librium). Both made the constipation worse and were only moderately successful with the pain. I also hated the side effects. While I've been IBC-C since my teens the pain was a new one. In examining my life I've been under hurrendous stress for the past 18 months; dealing with elderly demented parents - one who tried to kill the other - and who were also taken financial advantage of by crooked professionals. One parent did die, the other had a severe stroke shortly after the death. Listening to the CDs I found I was really able to control the stress level and eliminate the pain by about 90%. I've also been very conscious of my diet but I was before too (like no onions). Do I still have bouts of the constiptation? Sometimes, but not nearly as badly as before. So looking at all the factors I think it's the hypnotherapy that did the trick. From: Washington State | Registered: Apr 2004


----------



## cookies4marilyn

IBS audio program 100 Posted by polpetta on the IBS forum:Hi:if anyone out there has tried the IBS audio program 100, can you please let me know your experience with it?I would like to hear about it from someone who did really try the program before getting started with it.Thanks a lot. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------From: Chicago ---------------------------------------Lauralee posted 09-27-2004 I highly recommend it!I did the Audio 100 Program in 2002 and my GI symptoms have done nothing but improve since then. The program itself is very relaxing and enjoyable. 100 days may seem like a long time, but stick with it. It is well worth it!---------------------------------------jlk What is the Audio 100 Program?-----------------------------------------------Posted by Lauralee It is a gut directed hypnotherapy program.You can get more information about it at:www.ibsaudioprogram100.com -------------------------------------------Posted by Goofygut posted 09-28-2004 Polpetta,This is not the first time I've responded to questions about the program so, for some, it may be redundant. Sorry for that.I've been dealing with this big "D" phenomena for over 14 years. Most of the time, I just took medicine and whined to anyone who would listen. Then, by the grace of God, I came across these tapes. Even as a CBT therapist, I was a bit skeptical and wasn't excited about spending the money on something I wasn't convinced would work!Well, lo' and behold, it was the best $$ I ever spent in my life. I've been quoted more than once saying that "if my house was burning down around me, I would be clutching my tapes"!! I initially started listening a couple years ago and it took a few weeks to "kick in" but what a powerful punch when it did. To this day, I still listen more often than not just to relax. For instance, I got a call at 5:30 this a.m. that a close friend of mine (age 28 with one son) was killed in a car accident last night. One thing I did immediately after praying for all those invoved was to grab my tape to listen. I knew I needed the prayer and tape to get through the next few days.While some here acknowledge the tapes have never done anything for them and some will say there was a little improvement, I suspect (just by observation) that most people have had a very postitive experience and continue to do so.So, for what it's worth, I cannot say enough good things about the tapes, Dr. Mike Mahoney or his little angels in the states, Marilyn and Eric. These will be a blessing for you I believe. Let us know how you're doing with them and don't ever hesitate to ask questions or let us know if you need support.Best wishes and genuine prayers go with you in your journey to a better quality of life!------------------------------------------------------------------kac123 posted 09-28-2004I highly recommend the program. I hit a low point a couple of years ago and nothing i was trying was working for my IBS. I decided then to try the tapes with the "they can't hurt" mentality, and they have been one of the best things i've done for myself and my IBS. They are very simple to use and very relaxing, and i usually listened to them right before I went to bed everynight. I still listen to my favorite sessions now that i've gone thru the program in times of high stress to help me get thru. The tapes didn't 'cure' me, I still have bad days - but then even people without IBS have bad stomach days! The tapes gave me some control back at a time that I thought I had none, and that was incredibly helpful.Good Luck!-Kac From: Philadelphia----------------------------------------------------------------------Gas Bubble posted 09-28-2004 I am on day 15....No noticable difference yet but I am hopeful! I don't think I have stayed awake for an entire session yet. Between the music and Mikes voice, it is like an instant sleeping pill!! From: maryland -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Posted by: NancycatGive it a try. I was very skeptical at first not thinking I'd be a "good candidate for hypno" but after doing them I'd say they definately helped me,if only to relax me and make me less anxious. They aren't (in my expereince) a magic bullet, but they are relatively cheap, easy, you'll be "doing something positive" to cope with your IBS,and Mikes voice is soothing as is the music. Even years after doing them I can still hear MIkes English accent in my head sometimes, telling me my subconscious mind will keep me safe.And it usually does. Good luck







NancyFrom: Massachusetts


----------



## cookies4marilyn

From Jack in Australia - His question, and his post of Mike's solution:I recently complete the first "complete" 100 day program of the ibs audio 100 program and i was completely cured of my IBS. HOWEVER, after going back to my routine of gym weight training, my ibs returned, but slightly worse. About a couple of weeks alater i decided to restart the IBS AUDIO 100 program, but am having no significant results.Has anyone else experienced anything like this? Or know what may be the cause. i have stopped gym training and am up to day 80 of my second round on the program. I cant, for the life of me, figure out how to address this relapse of symptoms.The brouchure from the ibs audio 100 explains that symptoms sometimes return, but then eventually disipate. this is not the case here.Does anyone have any suggestions? Would greatly appreciate anything. This IBS AUDIO 100 was one of the greatest things i ever did for my ibs, and i am very adament to beat it - again.Thanks. --------------Mike has replied to my question and has offered me some advice with regard to recitifying the situation.For anyone who may be interested, or have experienced similar symptoms/problems, Mike has suggested that i relisten to track 1 for 2 consecutive weeks, followed by a two week break, then followed by another 2 weeks of track 1. At the End of this, i am to recommence the 100 day program and follow it through to completion.Ive completed the first week period of track 1, and am already experiencing gradual improvement.Mikes reasoning, from what i understand, is that i put myself through too much strain/stress in training too hard too soon after alleviating my IBS. So by listening to track 1 again, i am training my mind to understand that the process is safe, otherwise my mind may not accept the changes - which is what i was experiencing.Mikes CD's/Tapes are worth every cent, and i highly recommend them to anyone. Mike really knows his stuff. It's a shame he doesnt get a chance to regularly contribute to the board, as i feel not enough attention is given to the benefits of hypnotherapy.Anyway, thanks for your help Eric, both you and Mike have been very helpful and it is greatly appreciated.I'll keep you poseted.Regards,Jack.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Mike, I completed the IBS Audio Program in Jan & my life has TURNED AROUND. I want to thank you because I realise now that anxiety was the overriding cause of my symptoms but now I no longer think of IBS and how I'll get thru the day when i wake up- i feel free! Iï¿½m so happy, Iï¿½ve finished my year out in Japan (amazing), have a great boyfriend Iï¿½m going travelling with AND I EAT WHAT I WANT: spices/ bread/ dairy... I want to thank you so much. I feel alive again! Best wishes, Elena


----------



## Clair

Well I haven't been on this forum in years (i feel suitably ashamed!) but i thought i would add that I'm now about 2-3 years down the line from using Mike's tapes - i can't even remember how long it has been actually! but I am symptom free and at one point I had pretty severe IBS. It all seems like it happened in another lifetime that's how long I haven't even thought about it.So to anyone out there who is sceptical that these tapes can change your life - i am living proof! and i remember being the biggest sceptic of all when eric told me about them! oh well i got proved wrong and glad to say so







lots of hugs and love to those people that helped change my life for the better {{eric}} {{marilyn}} {{bq}} {{mike}}


----------



## cookies4marilyn

6-30-04Doing great. I'm on day 60 or so of the program. The problems of urgency and running to the bathroom are almost totally gone, and my reflexes to panic everytime I hear rumbling in my stomach have disappated. I feel like I am continuing to work toward being 100% normal -- and am very close. Looking forward to finishing the tapes and continuing to get better. I even have a softball game tonight where there will be no bathroom in sight -- before I wouldn't have thought about it -- tonight I'm going happily.BackFire


----------



## cookies4marilyn

From Miranda-van - posted 10-14-2004:I haven't logged onto this board in a while b/c I've been feeling alot better lately. I came today b/c I felt I made a big step in using the audio program and it fits in with the above posts.My gut has been a bit gurgly in the last couple days and I could "feel" an attack coming on... This morning, just as I felt things might turn bad, I sat down and really concentrated hard on visualizing. I used the images in session two like the above posts mentioned and I was able to stave off my symptoms getting worse.I thought about my gut becoming calm and slowing down and so far no visits to the loo!just wanted to share...i am a few days into session 4...still have a bit to go but i'm more optimistic even now!M


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by Amanda on ..osted Oct 28, 2004 "... I have (thankfully) never struggled with depression or serious anxiety, so I've never experienced life on any of those medications, but on day 34 of the program, I feel amazing. I have noticed over the last week or so a huge change in my mood, especially in my reactions to stressful situations. I have not had an IBS attack in FOREVER, so I don't even think about that anymore, but I wasn't expecting all these other benefits. Normally, something like breaking a glass, or having to deal with an extra wait at the pharmacy, or just missing the subway, was enough to ruin my mood for at least an hour. I'd stamp my feet, get cranky and pouty, and not be able to enjoy myself. Now, all three of those things have happened in the last week, and I've been so calm and unbothered. I haven't had to tell myself to calm down or anything ... I just think oh, broken glass, I should pick it up .... oh the pharmacy made a mistake, I'll come back after class ... oh, that train is already leaving, I'll get the next one ... I feel so Un-Amanda-New Yorker-Stressed out law student! I never thought I was a bratty or moody person before, but looking back I definitely see a favorable change in my general mood. I love these CDs. I've actually been using them for more than 34 days -- I listened to C (Commentary Introduction) and (Session) 1 intermittantly over the summer, before I could commit to a routine (schedule was crazy). I really began the program probably 50 days ago, but have missed days here and there, sometimes a few at at time, and have had to go back and re-listen. I can't wait to see how I feel at the end of the 100 days. ....I've been better able to deal with the stess of law school, and I've been able to eat a much wider range of foods without experiencing IBS symptoms all the time. Having suffered with IBS for a while, this is a tremendous relief for me, and I am happier all around, becuase my life doesn't relolve around what I eat and how I feel. --------------------Amanda I live in the Big Apple, but I don't eat the skin-------------------------------------------------=================================================Posted by Bev on ...com regarding Towards Inner Peace - an "extra" follow-up program.Hi Everyone,I haven't posted for quite a while, but just wanted to let you know that I have just finished TIP - and am flourishing like a daisy in a field!I was very happy after finishing the IBS Audio 100, but this is something else. Just so peaceful and my stomach thanks me for it every day. Now I'm only listening to a couple of sessions every now and then and my digestion is so good!! After all these years, it really is a miracle.If anyone is considering getting these cd's go for it. I'm actually putting on weight for the first time in I don't know how many years and may now have to watch what I eat!! Any signs of candida are gone and because I am actually getting some nutrients now, my health is improving out of sight.I am just so happy that Mike was put on this earth to help us.Bevp


----------



## cookies4marilyn

faith13 Regular Member Member # 13722 posted December 01, 2004 10:09 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------hi , i just wanted to say thanks to the people who posted the information about Michael Mahoney's ibs audio program 100. it changed my life completely. after suffering from ibs since 2000 i was finally diagnosed in early 2004( im 24). unfortunately one doctor had told me that i probably had chrons' disease in november 2003 when a colonoscopy biospy showed inflammation in the small intestine. i was treated with entocort until march of 2004. my doctor sent my biopsy slide to another hopital that specializes in chron's disease so they could give a definete answer. they answered back in march 2004 saying i had follicular lymphoid hyperplasia of the ileum. the doctor said it coudl be a normal variant for my body. unfortunately, for some reason everytime the doctor tried to taper me off the entocort(steroid) my symptoms would return. i was finally able to come off it, after i realized myself that milk products were the problem. back in november the doctor had told me i was lactose intolerant. she told me to take supplements to digest the lactose in foods becuase lactose is added to so many things is not just in cheese ice cream and milk. it is added to many foods such as cereal , cold cuts, and even canned products. what she didn t say is that sometimes lactase supplemets dont work for everyone. so after doing research on the internet i realized that they werent working for me. since i only avoided everyting with milk while i was on the medication i was better then, as soon as she lowered the dose i thought everytihing was fine so i went back to eating milk products so you can see what happened. even though elimiating all products for my diet helped me a lot. i still had bloating, stomach pain and mild diearrhea a few times per month. but it was the worry of happening again that completely paralyzed me. eating milk products and ibs caused me to have diarrhea everyday in the morning for about 4 years so even after it diminished greatly the worry of not knowing where bathrooms were located everyday affected my life to the point that i was living in fear of going anywhere i didnt kmow before ibs. so finally i started the ibs audio program 100 hypnotherapy program. today im on day 86 of 100 and i have a different outlook on life even when i get the urge to go and some mild cramping i can hold unitl i get to a bathroom, im longer afraid of going out as much. my only worry is long trips by car or riding the train. im sure ill be able to conquer those fears soon. i even had a pap smear done while i had crampign that's how much i have learned to remain calm in the most extraordinary situations. please everyone out there dont lose hope. ibs can be managed even with symptoms we can have a normal or at least close to normal lives. i dont need medication,but i used to take immodium everyday for about 2 years. i was prescribed nulev for the abdominal pain but it is so mild that i dont need it. as long as i dont eat wheat, insoluble fiber without soluble fiber, fatty foods or milk products the pain is never too bad. and when it comes ocassionaly is very mild. please if you need medicine use it. but what has grealty helped me is the hypnotherapy. THE WEBSITE IS www.ibsaudioprogram.com it has worked for me, maybe it can help you too. god bless i hope i didn't write too much. but everyone out here has helped so much with this debilitating condition if it wasnt for your help and the ibs hypnotherapy program i dont know what would have happened to me. im proof that ibs can improve and it can be managed in many ways. work with your doctors, have faith, and never give up. god bless everyone. ...........if you have any questions feel free to ask. please follow the hypnotherapy instructions, believe in yourself, and dont ever lose hope. just remeber give yourself time to see a difference, dont expect to get better right away. it took me a bout 2 weeks to see a change. for some people it might be longer, but dont feel discouraged mahoney says in the cd that you may continue to improve even after you finish the program.From: queens, ny | Registered: Jul 2002-----------------------------------------------


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Received as an email:I have suffered with IBS for over 30 years ï¿½ I was diagnosed as a teenager with Crohnes Disease and then ï¿½Informedï¿½ in my 20ï¿½s that Ireally didnï¿½t have Crohnes ï¿½ I had IBS and Fibromyalgia. I have struggled through never ending pain and diarrhea for so long and didnï¿½tthink it would ever end. Last year I heard about Michael and sent for the program! Iï¿½ll have to admit I was very skeptical and my husband was even more so. BUT ï¿½ I tried it and it WORKED! I am 1000% better. When Iï¿½m feeling down or stressed out I put in one of his tapes and feel so much better.I would highly recommend this program to anyone who is suffering from IBS symptoms. I am eternally grateful to Michael for his work anddedication in helping end the suffering. Any really, suffering is the only word to describe what one goes through. This program has also hada positive effect on my ability to deal with Fibromyalgia.Sincerely,Kathleen M. Johnson


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Received via email:Hi,I wanted to take this time to tell everyone how Mike's IBS Audio Program 100tm has helped me feel like a normal person again.I have suffered with IBS for many years thinking that I was not normal and feeling guilty when I had to change anyones plans or interruptfamily travel to rush to find a bathroom.My life got to the point where I would travel with a hospital bed pan in my car trunk for fear that I would not find a bathroom in time.While scanning the internet I came across the .. web site and Mikes tapes. My daughter being a Hypnotherapist checked out the web site and told me to order the tapes immediately.When I received the tapes I moved into the spare bedroom so I could have all my attention addressed to Mikes tapes. I saw changes immediately in my thought patterns and how I handled stressful situations. It hasbeen four months since I finished the tapes and can honestly say I have had only three out breaks of IBS. I even flew to California to visit my daughter.For anyone suffering with IBS please do not hestitate to get these tapes. You are worth every penny spent and Mikes approach is so gentleand comforting you will look forward to each session with him. Words are not enough to thank him for giving me back a life I can now enjoy.Sincerely,Suzanne BartlettSheffield, Vt.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

As you know, Mike has a very busy practice in his medical centre in England where he sees all manner of patients with various problems, in addition to IBS - though IBS is one of his specialties! But I thought I would include here a random sampling of notes written to him by his "in-person" patients with various concerns - it goes some way to show just what a caring person he is - and who better to entrust your healing to! For the majority of us who can't travel all the way to merry England - how lucky we are to have his program available here! Just a small sample of thank you notes to Mike over the years ~ Be encouraged!!







~ Marilyn======================================================Mike,Just a small card with a ï¿½BIG THANK YOUï¿½ for the help, advice and support you have given to me over the last few months. I feel so much better and can look towards the future with a special calmer self. Once again THANK YOU. The help is very much appreciated. Very Best Wishes ï¿½ CE Dear Mike, just a little note to say thank you for all the support over the time I have been seeing you. Once again thank you for everything. HDear Mike, with grateful thanks for everything you have done for me. ï¿½ RCTo Mike,Just wanted to drop you a line to say thank you for all your help. I am well on the way in recovery and getting back to normal ï¿½ whatever normal is. In my hours of need you listened, talked, helped me and most of all made me laugh. ï¿½ MTo Mike ï¿½ Thank you.Just wanted to say thank you very very much for all your help. I feel totally like a different person, Iï¿½m confident and learnt how to relax again. I donï¿½t think I would be doing so well at all if it wasnï¿½t for you. ï¿½ CTTo Mike, A profound thank you for your help, guidance and understanding during the long process of healing many deep wounds of insecurity and feeling so of worthlessness. Thank you so much for helping me to rebuild a belief in myself. IN friendship and appreciation. ï¿½ ATMike,By putting such effort into my thanks to you, may go some way to express how much these two little words mean ï¿½Thank Youï¿½.I was feeling quite poorly, Iï¿½d been there beforeWanted to stay at home forever, and padlock the door.My own doctor died, and the workï¿½s Doc NO heart,My new G.P was hopeless, I was falling apart.My mind was in turmoil, there was no escapeAnd YOU were my rock, in the flesh and on tape.You had the confidence, I couldnï¿½t seeHow our progressing sessions, would soon rescue me.How can I THANK YOU, for ending my strifeYou were able to mend me, and transform my lifeI still listen to your voice, no Iï¿½m not bored with youAs what was quite scary, is now safe and true.Iï¿½m now working in Transport, they seem to like meIï¿½m restored like the old tram, with some TLC From DCDear Mike,Many Many thanks for seeing me through what must have bane the worst part of my life! I will always be grateful for your help, kindness and understanding ï¿½ and most of all your incredible patience!Iï¿½m doing really quite well now, but I wont forget it was you who helped me to get to where I am now ï¿½ and taught me how to interact with a therapist ( remember the eek factor?). I am so glad I met you and was able to have some of your time.Much Love ï¿½ RODear Mike,Just a note to say Thanks You for all the help you have given to me over the last few weeks, for your patience and kindness. Take care and God Bless, Love from - MTMike, Thank you for your help and support over the past few months. Kind regards ï¿½SHCDear Mike. Thanks to you I stopped smoking 3 ï¿½ years ago and saved over ï¿½5,000 pounds. I have a lot more holydays, and I also feel and look a lot better. It also took will power, and I didnï¿½t give up., and it has all been worth it. All the very best to you. ï¿½SBDear Mike,Remember that mountain I was climbing. The one that I was at the top off but frightened to go over. Well thanks to all your work and guidance I finally gone over the top. Due to a sequence of events which have been an ongoing issue since back in November. I finally faced my gremlins, and came out the other side.Instead of predicting what would happen and ten run the other way rather tan face those prediction. This time I didnï¿½t, I went all the way. I survived, more confident now, proud of myself and most of all love myself.Without your ever present guidance and support this day would never have arrived. Thanks very much Mike. Now I will continue to go forward and not look back. Thank you ï¿½ SRTo Mike, Just wanted to say thanks for my pre-wedding session, everything was perfect. At present all is well and Iï¿½m on top of the world. Love KSDDear Mike,Just to say Thank you so very much for helping me to find the light around the corner ï¿½ if it hadnï¿½t been for you I would still be wandering along that endless tunnel. ï¿½ JMike ï¿½ Just a note to let you know that I am doing okay still. I have a new position and am looking forward. Once again many thanks for all your help. ï¿½ MKTo Mike ï¿½ï¿½.THANKS! Many thanks for everything youï¿½ve done for me, I canï¿½t tell you enough how much you have helped. Wishing you all the best ï¿½ EDear Mike, Well I finally reached the stage of sending you a thank you card. There were times when I thought I would never get there! Thank you doesnï¿½t seem to convey the huge debt of gratitude I owe you ï¿½ you kept me going through the bad times. Youï¿½re a very special person with a special gift ï¿½ donï¿½t ever loose it! I hope all the people going through what I did, have the good fortune of finding you to help tem. Once more, tanks a million for all the help, guidance and advice you gave me ï¿½ Iï¿½ll never forget it. Its onwards and upwards for me from now on. Cheerio! GDear Mike I canï¿½t thank you enough for all the support you gave me. I continue to make good progress and still listen to my therapy tape often. Thank you again - N


----------



## cookies4marilyn

ubu1 New Member Member # 28896 posted January 05, 2005 10:53 AM --------------------------------------------------------------------------------I started on Dr. Michael Mahoney's 100-day program 32 days ago and it has been amazingly helpful. I have had a normal bowel movement almost every day for 2 weeks, reduced bloating, and less anxiety. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Excerpts from some updates from previous success stories for your encouragement and support!!! Lauralee - February 03, 2005 -----------------------------------------------I have done the program and there are quite a few others here who have done it as well. I HIGHLY recommend it. It does involve a time committment to get the full benefit (100 days, you can listen at bedtime), but it is quite enjoyable. I saw great improvement in my IBS symptoms. Some people take longer than others to respond and everyone will respond differently, but overall it is an excellent investment! ...just thinking about my life as it was before the program simply makes me cringe. It is a harmless treatment that does great good for most people who use it. It is SO worth a try....I also feel that (the price) is a bargain price for the ability to go out to lunch with my family and not have to rush right home to the bathroom!! -----------------------------------------BQ February 04, 2005 ---------------------------------------------The program is, bar none, the best thing I did to help manage my worst IBS symptom. By all means read about it and then please post any questions you have about it and we'll help you as best as we can.One thing that was wonderful about it for me was not only did it help me manage symptoms, it also helped me feel like I had IBS and it no longer had me. ...it worked well for me.--------------------------------------------From Norb - br-549 Posted Feb. 04, 2005I am possibly the best success story here by not having any symptoms of IBS for four years after taking Mike's IBS Audioprogram. I suffered from severe IBS/D for 35 years and this was just about my last hope when I came here to sign a Lotronex petition and discovered the Hypnotherapy tapes. I have now been retired for several years and go where I want,when I want. I eat what I desire with no restrictions. Over the 35 years of suffering I must have spent many thousands of dollars and wasted a lot of time seeing MD's including taking Antidepressants from Psychiatrists with no relief. As a matter of fact some of the Psychmeds nearly ruined me mentally before I quit them "cold turkey" and I wouldn't wish that on anyone! The money I spent to buy Mike's Audioprogram is the wisest investment I've ever made and if you have just a fraction of my success you'll be thanking Mike Mahoney for the rest of your life. Many thanks Marilyn and Eric for your stamina in testifying and giving others a chance to live a productive,enjoyable and happy life. Thank you Mike Mahoney for your tireless efforts in creating the Audioprogram and passing it on to us, I'll be forever in your debt!NorbPS: I have been a Christian for 43 years and try to live my life according to the Word of God. Jesus is my savior and I find nothing in Mike's Audioprogram that would compromise my faith or beliefs in any way! Mike also has a strong belief in God and would never harm anyone!--------------------------------------------From sickofsick Feb. 04, 2005You can add me to the list of those feel it was the best thing they ever did for IBS!I have no regrets about this program whatsoever.--------------------AZmom1 February 04, 2005 ------------------------------------------I've been away from the board for so long because I no longer need the support. Mike's tapes did it, and I was a 30 year sufferer of IBS D. ... the language of the subconscious mind is imagery and metaphor. This is the best way to get through to the subconscious and cause change.AZmom -------------------------------------------| Jurena - February 05, 2005  ---------------------------------------------These posts are very encouraging! I am only on session 2. I find them very relaxing. I usually fall asleep listening. I hope I have the success others have had but even if I have some improvement and have to take less medication it will be worth it. ---------------------------------- Be encouraged!! All the best, M.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

From Karen P February 06, 2005 -----------------------------------------------Well I started using the tapes and they changed my life completely. I haven't even finished them. I keep starting and stopping because theschedule is hard and its tough fitting in the time but guess what, it worked anyways. Can't pinpoint what it is exactly but if there's the slightest chance that it can work, I was willing to try anything and I'm really glad I did. I'm working again, I can go the grocery store without worry and I even went skiing for the first time in 10 years. I have nothing but positive things to say. Try it, it can't hurt.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted from .. from Sharon - Feb 24, 2005:Well, today is day 30 and the difference that I can see and feel is truly wonderful. I'm so much more relaxed and my anxiety level has dropped dramatically! I've had one and a half! episodes of D since my last update at day 10. The half episode was my own fault from a dietary slip. I had one incident where I became anxious over something and the ol' tum begand singing it's song but...... I used the imagery from the CDs (Gave myself a little pep-talk while I was at it, too!) and it just settled right down and I was fine and continued my day uninterupted. The sessions are a lovely respite and I look forward to them. I am coming into a rather stressful time over the next 10 days, culminating on the 6th of March and I'm surprised to find myself just not anxious about it at all. The cramping has gone entirely. The BM is now regular and daily, something it's never been before! The difference is night and day. I can now leave the house to do errands comfortably and I'm hoping that I will soon be able to resume my daily walking. Before Michael's hypnotherapy CDs, walking would set off a terrible episode of D. I'm only one-third of the way thru these CDs and the change has been very dramatic for me. Looking forward to feeling even better as I progress thru the sessions.....Sharon in soggy California


----------



## cookies4marilyn

A few more success stories from RemedyFind, a site that rates treatments:=========================================johndee - May 25, 2005 Rating: 10 This is the best for IBSI have had IBS since I was a teenager, I have tried every medication,test and specialist out there. I found out about the IBS audio program 100 through this site and all I could say is WOW! I am on day 25 and my only regret is that I wish I would have heard about this sooner. I finally fully have my life back, IBS no longer makes my decisions for me. Even if you are skeptical like I was you have got to try this... It's quite remarkable. It has certainly helped me tremendously. Good Luck! ========================================= D. San Antonio, TX May 18, 2005 Rating: 8.3 Very relaxing and helpful!This CD set was a great help to me. When I first started using it, my symptoms actually intensified for about a week. But then things started to get much better. Michael Mahoney has a very soothing voice and makes the listener feel at ease about the condition. I found I could use visualization and relaxation to ease my symptoms when they popped up. I also have noticed that I don't have as many problems with IBS as a result of listening to this set of CDs. ===================================== Angostura Feb 25, 2004 Rating: 9.5 This has been the best I've triedUsing the Audio program 100 has made my IBS go into remission. Today I finshed the 79th session, and my remission has now lasted over two months. Every symptom I had, from frequent watery BMs, gastritis, gas, bloating, colicky pain, ALL have dissapeared. ===================================== JG Aug 25, 2003 Rating: 9.5 IBS Audio Program 100 It Really WorksThis program was, bar none, the best thing I have used to manage my IBS symptoms. It changed my life. I would strongly urge you to try it. IBS may have no cure, but nothing helped me more than this program in getting me my life back.=================================Annesimpson April 7, 2003 Rating: 10 IBS Audio Program 100As a last resort I tried this, I had nothing to lose, I wish I had tried it first, not only did it help my IBS, but also my anxiety, insomnia and other parts of my life, I got more confident more active now I am alive again. This guy's voice is wonderful, I still use the program even though my IBS is soooo much better.The best thing, gentle effective and enjoyable. The IBS companion CD help my boyfriend understand it more too.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Dear Dr Mahoney,Iâ€™m sure it cannot be a rare event for you to receive letters of thanks, but I just felt the need to add my voice to the throng!I was diagnosed as having Irritable Bowel Syndrome in June 2004, following a sudden onset which I can pinpoint precisely to a highly stressful event in the January which certainly seemed to be the trigger in my case - although I appreciate that stress is not the â€˜causeâ€™ per se. I eventually consulted my GP to find an explanation for the crippling abdominal pain I had been experiencing intermittently for the previous 5 months - frequent episodes of which almost always led on to bouts of tearful and exhausted vomiting. The antispasmodic tablets prescribed by the GP were of little help. I gave up my part-time teaching post as a direct consequence of the condition, focussing instead on my role as an on-line tutor. I would frequently sit at the computer sweating with the pain but of course in this context at least my students didnâ€™t know!I was lead to your IBS 100 hypnotherapy programme... and by the time I had completed it my symptoms had reduced by what I considered then to be a miraculous 70 - 80%. The relief from the dreadful symptoms was sustained and the improvement continued after I had finished listening to the CDs. I can now report that I have been COMPLETELY symptom-free for the past 3 monthsI suffered from IBS symptoms for less that a year. It horrifies me to read in the literature of people who are enduring this syndrome for year upon year upon year - and it grieves me to think that for 80% of these people relief might be merely 100 days away if only they knew! Iâ€™m happy for you to use my name and the content of this letter in any way you deem appropriate to help â€˜spread the wordâ€˜.Words are simply inadequate to express my gratitude for the time, effort, and determination you have brought to the cause of bringing relief to IBS sufferers.Yours Thankfully,Pam DanielsCheshire England


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted on Heather's BB - Chicago, IL July 15, 2005 I think the cds are great (i'm on my first run-through), and I'm not sure if this is the point or not, but I'm also sleeping much better, and NEVER have that laying there trying to fall asleep for 2 hours feeling. THAT is awesome! No tossing and turning!And since I think I'm the type who lets my anxiety and stress travel to my digestive system too easily, I'm finding it's helping with that too. And I love the part on one of the cds where he says it's ok to be taking time out to take care of yourself, don't feel guilty. I love it!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

A few more recent encouraging posts:From Barb in FL:"About ready to do my 4th session with the CD's. I'm really loving that 30 minutes. Already feeling less stressed and sleeping better..."From Cristopher in New York:"I totally agree...i have been using them for a while for both IBS, stress reliever, as well as helping you train your mind to focus on specific sources (or not focus at all)...great tapes."


----------



## cookies4marilyn

From Franny ~ "I am on day 68 of the CDs. As I was checking off the daily session in the booklet I came across the "symptoms rating chart" on page 15, that I had filled out when I received the CDs. Most of the symptoms were 8 or 10s. I forgot about the chart again until now so I didn't fill it out at day 25 as suggested. It was so surprising to me that now all of those same symptoms I could rate a 1 or 2! It's like the headache that goes away and your not aware of when it left. I remembered how really awful I was feeling when I began this diet and the CDs and so thankful that I feel so much better these days. Thanks again Mike!!! "


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted today on another thread in this forum by Cacti:Quote:[[ "I am now on day 48 of IBS 100 and like you whenever I got stressed about my IBS the symptoms were worse... thought I would let you know a little about how I have got on so far...I have had some of the best nights out (in terms of little thoughts of IBS and just relaxing whilst away and eating out)... IBS was always on my mind before - I could never fully relax - the more I focused on it the worse my symptoms were. I have been out and focused on my fiance and friends as opposed to on my stomach (!) and they have commented that I seem happier and more relaxed (and they don't know that I am doing this programme)...Last week I had a couple of days of IBS symptoms (it was the time of the month and my hormones always seemed to make it worse any-way!). I was away from the house and normally I would start panicking, feel hot, feel sweaty, feel my heart pounding, my breathing increase - these two days I managed not to rush to the loo immediatly - I carried on talking to my collegues (even though my stomach cramps were present) then went to the loo - did what I needed to do and only had 1 loose bowel movement (normally I would be on and off the loo for the rest of the day!) - I then got into the car and drove home without any panic thoughts!!! Totally unheard off - I have also cut down on my loperamide (from 6 some days to maybe 2 - 4 a week - I ended up taking some last week as I knew my hormones were making things worse!)...I know for sure that I am not "cured" but I can definatly see some positive changes and I still have another 50 days plus of the programme to go!Sorry this is a long post (and probably does not even address your concerns) but I hope that it encourages you to persevere...Thanks again to every-one on the board for their support (particularly Marilyn)..." ]](Thank you Cacti!)


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by TF7 from Manchester:"...mikes hypno is working wonders-im on day 75 and im like a new person, so much calmer about everything. It took a while to start working but i perservered and would recommend it to all. I am going to ring my doctor and tell him to recommend it to ppl. its definitely worth it!"


----------



## cookies4marilyn

As mentioned on this forum, the recording called the IBS Companion comes with the program to help family members and others in the IBS patient's life understand just what we IBSers have to go through - the testing and embarrassment, the pain and symptoms of IBS, and the struggles and frustrations we encounter.I cried when I first listened to it - really validates what we go through - Here is a recent comment about the IBS Companion recording - --------Posted Nov. 9, 2005 by Healthwise:"If anyone who knows Michael, let him know his audio program CD for family and friends of the IBS patient really saved me.I had a family wedding in a distant state of a distant cousin. Of course, the entire extended family was attending, except me, due to IBS.THe family was not amused. But I sent them copies of the CD that explained IBS and all of them wrote back apologetically, saying they did not realize what an IBS person goes through. Good work, Michael. "


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted November 2005 by Robby on this forum:"...Several people have mentioned having setbacks during Mike's program but soon realized that the "setbacks" were still better than when they first started the tapesI have IBS-D for almost 20 years now and am on my first go round with Mike's CD's (tapes) (Day 36). Over the last few days I have begun to notice a big change in my BM's, they are not as urgent or explosive as they were just last week, my depression is pretty much gone and anxiety is down to a trickle. No setbacks yet, but because I know they can happen I am ready to take them on head first and I have every intention of beating this thing called IBS.BTW, At this time I am not on any meds for the IBS either, mostly because I have yet to find anything that helps...."


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Recently, I have written my journey for other sources, so I have modified it to share here... thanks for letting me share. IBS really ruined my whole life, and just like everyone here, I felt torn between being grateful I didn't have something "serious" and guilty for feeling like I was dying anyway. People treat you differently when they know that IBS is something that isn't "serious" as in life-threatening, but even my gastroenterologist told me that he could treat the pain of his colon cancer patients better than his IBS patients. I was officially diagnosed in 1988, after about five years (1983) of not knowing why I was having increasingly severe diarrhea and abdominal pain. With the birth of my daughter that same year, I thought I better get tested, that maybe I did have some digestive disease, but several colonoscopies later, (four total over the years) it was confirmed as IBS. Trips to the Mayo Clinic and two other gastroenterologists further confirmed that every single prescription and OTC medication had little or no effect, and only short-term, if any: Over the next 12 years or so, I was prescribed various IBS medications by my gastroenterologists and internal medicine physicians - some examples: every antispasmodic including Hyoscyamine (Levbid/Levsin, and Levsin SL), Dicyclomine (Bentyl), as well as Donnatal, Tincture of Belladonna, etc., several diets and diet modifications/food eliminations, fiber, the anti-depressant Amitriptyline (Elavil), various SSRIs (Prozac, Effexor and others), Codeine, Colpermin (enteric coated peppermint capsules), various other Antidiarrheal and/or Antiperistaltic prescriptions or OTC medications, as well as non-label use of prescriptions such as Seldane, which has a side-effect of constipation to combat my extreme diarrhea. There were other medications, and herbals as well.My gastroenterologist finally told me that he had exhausted his treatment options, and to go look up other treatments on the internet. In my search, I found out about the use of clinical hypnotherapy for IBS through fellow BB IBS sufferer Shawn Eric, who was the first on this BB to use this method successfully in 1999, but I thought this method was pretty far-fetched and seemed to be absurd to me.But at this point I was desperate, now almost housebound with severe urgent diarrhea, painful cramping, and nothing helping, so I tried this treatment method as a last resort in the summer of 2000. This treatment program is known as the IBS Audio Program 100. It consists of a set of audio CDs containing clinically researched therapeutic sessions with a very specific listening schedule. (Michael Mahoney of Cheshire England is the author of this program. He came to the IBS Group BB in 1998, when his program became available to the public as a result of patient demand. Mike has many publications about him and by him and is one of the leading clinical hypnotherapists in England who works alongside gastroenterologists in his medical centre.) Even though the program had been helping thousands of IBS patients, even prior to its availability to the public in 1998, I felt that this would not work for me, that I was a hopeless case, having been diagnosed as severe refractory IBS, and I doubted that anything of this sort would have any real helpful effects on my symptoms â€" I was of a very negative, depressed mind-set from the beginning and throughout listening to the program. I had very little belief in it or the method. In fact, I thought it was rather bogus, and misleading to think anything of a brain-gut approach would help me. After all, the problem was in my gut â€" not my mind â€" or so I thought. I fought all the way â€" writing emails to Mike in England, how this wasnâ€™t working, and that I was relapsing, etc. I was a nightmare patient! An IBS â€œposter child.â€ During the course of listening to the hypnotherapy sessions, I not only had to deal with IBS, but my marriage dissolved in part, due to IBS, and I had several various surgeries â€" one on my foot, a gallbladder removal (which the doctor misdiagnosed as IBS pain), and removal of repositioned entangled ovaries. While the hypnotherapy program wasnâ€™t dealing with my IBS, I found out it helped me cope with the many other stressors and health issues in my life first, as these were the most pressing â€" once resolved â€" I re-listened to the program yet again â€" and my IBS began to improve. Very gradually at first, but one day, I realized, I hadnâ€™t had severe pain and urgency as often as I used to.As the time passed, the urgency and diarrhea diminished substantially â€" in fact, as time went on, I later realized that at the first hint of urgency, I â€œautomaticallyâ€ had what I would call an â€œunspokenâ€ inner thought â€" that â€œsaidâ€, in effect, â€œI donâ€™t have time to deal with this now,â€ or â€œI donâ€™t want this now, go awayâ€ and the urgency and impending diarrhea would subside within almost seconds. It was an automatic response â€" I didnâ€™t think it through. Just as in the past, my â€œgutâ€ previously reacted as an automatic response to go into pain, cramps and urgency and severe diarrhea.Due to the severity of my severe refractory IBS, as well as several non related surgeries, I listened to the entire program 3 times. Each time I saw better improvement â€" I was the worst case scenario. Mike told me that the hypnotherapy program worked first on those health issues and stressors in my life that were most pressing to my overall health â€" and that the IBS was dealt with last in my case â€" but I persevered, and my symptoms greatly reduced. That was several years ago, and now I can actually leave the house, whereas before, I raised my children "through the bathroom door!" I had attacks of diarrhea and pain lasting for hours on end, sometimes six hours a day, almost every day, never knowing when...even if I ate small amounts, the attacks would come out of the blue. I am now able to function â€" if I do get an attack, most of the time it will subside within minutes, if not seconds â€" IBS is no longer the severe issue that it was, and though not a cure, for me, it was the best thing I could have done to treat my IBS on a holistic level.My IBS cost me a whole lost life...events and special celebrations for my kids, just taking them to routine doctor and dentist appointments was an ordeal, and my marriage suffered and collapsed in part because of it. I went from being able to travel and talk professionally in front of large groups of people, to being just about housebound. This program saved my life. And that is why I am still here helping on the BB and why I now help the author of the program, Michael Mahoney, as a result of my gratitude for getting my life back. As one of the slowest persons to respond, and with very severe symptoms, I feel that I do need to pass on what was given to me and encourage others to not lose hope. That's what worked for me and I hope this helps someone too. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by Robby today:-----Well, today is day 50, I am officially half way through Mike's IBS Audio Program 100. The results I am seeing already are simply AMAZING. If my house were to catch fire Mike's Cds would be the first thing I would grab, after I was sure my wife was safe, of course.Each day just keeps getting better and better. Depression is still gone and I am so pumped up about how I feel I can't imagine being able to get depressed. As far as anxiety goes it has not shown its ugly face in over 2 weeks, no flare ups or panic attacks at all. My BM's are down to 1 every morning and there is no more urgency to it, I will have to go in the morning at some point but I now have full control as far as when. The stools are no longer loose and watery, every day they continue to firm up more and more.This past Sunday I was feeling so good that I came up with a test to try Monday morning. I got out of bed at about 7:15am, went to my office opened a Coke and had a couple of cigarettes, about 7:45 "I DECIDED" to go to the bathroom, had a good BM, took a shower, shaved, and got dressed and at 8:15 I walked out my front door got in my truck and drove away. I finished my errands and was home around 10:00 and I felt like a million bucks. Now this may not sound like much, but, I don't remember being able to leave the house before 11am in almost 4 years. Whenever I need to make an appt to see the doc or someone else my auto-response has always been "afternoons work better for me".Because of the success of my test I think I am going to start desensitizing myself to leaving the house and driving, and if I don't have anywhere particular to go I will just pick a direction drive out for a while, turn around and come home. Then the next thing to work on will be being able to be a passenger.I reported in another post that it was around day 32 or 33 when I noticed that I was starting to feel better, well, last night my wife told me that she had already been seeing subtle changes in me before that day.Now, like everything else we have tried, this program may not work for you or it may take longer for you to see results, some people have had to go through the program more than once to see results. But, with more than an 80% success rate in clinical trials your odds are better than anything else available as long as you go into it with an open mind, have a positive attitude and keep telling yourself it "WILL" work for you.Hope this helpsRobby


----------



## 17460

I just want to add my thanks to Mike for this program (and to Marilyn and everyone else for writing all of those posts that encouraged me to try the CDs)! I just finished the 100 days on 12/12/2005. When I first started, I had had IBS-D for 13+ years and it was getting progressively worse. I've tried lots of things and I should have bought stock in Immodium - there was a time I was on 6-8 a DAY, every day, for 4+ YEARS. Then, though my pharmacist swears you can't get sensitized to it, it stopped working - even the prescription strength. So, on to bigger and better drugs like Elavil, Dicyclomine, and Librax. Plus, OTC supplements like fiber, digestive enzymes, DigestiveAdvantage - you name it! I got no better, and I definitely got worse. I swear without exaggeration that I was ready to march into the gastroenterologist and demand a colostomy because at least then I could have a life! Instead, I (thank you God!) found Mike's CDs. I ordered them after reading all the positive posts on this and other websites (I figured if they could help Marilyn, they could help me!). I actually cried all the way through the first two days of listening, because I was so stressed and tense over the whole IBS thing. Gradually, I could feel myself relaxing and my Symptom Rating Chart (included with the program) showed that on day 27 I could already rate my progress at 1-2 points better in all areas. This may not sound like much, but when you're at the top of the scale (9-10 is very severe), you have nowhere to go but down to lower and better ratings. And I had done this after only 4 weeks! I rated myself again at day 50 and saw even more improvement. The biggest thing I noticed initially was that I could actually get in my car and drive to work (a 40-45 minute one-way commute) without my stomach (and other parts of me!)clenching and gurgling and fighting me the whole way. Believe me I know where every bathroom is in town and I used to leave for work early so I could make pitstops along the way. Gradually, I could eat lunch at work and not have to run to the restroom for half the afternoon. I also slowly stopped running to the restroom for half the morning when I first got to work. I did add Citrucel in September, just after starting the CDs, and GSE and calcium at the beginning of December, to supplement the program and to help with some additional stresses I've been faced with in the last month (besides the holidays, which are stressful enough). Since the beginnig of December, I've had even more improvements...I can eat tomatoes again! I have small amounts of dairy now with no problem. I had a Christmas cookie party right before I finished the program and never went to the bathroom once during it (usually the anxiety of hosting it would set me off)! Another improvement: after only getting part way through the program, I could feel my stomach start grumbling and tell myself "I don't have time for this right now, you'll have to wait 20 minutes" (or however long) and 9 times out of 10 I could make it until then. Now, even if I can't last the entire time, I can wait a few minutes, then calmly walk to the restroom without issues. And that's the end of it! (The visualization of the wheel slowing down really helps a lot). My problem right now, is that it's been so long since I've been normal, I don't remember what it's like, so my (wonderful, supportive) husband keeps reminding me that (as Mike also says) not every digestive symptom is IBS. Anyhow, sorry to ramble, but this program has helped SO MUCH when I think of how my life was even just 6 months ago! I urge anyone who is sitting on the fence, not sure if they should try Mike's CDs, to do yourself a favor and order them NOW (Oh, BTW, I am not paid to say any of this - it's all straight from the heart!) Thanks so much for giving me my life back!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by Karen today:"Ii am on Day 18 It has helped me so much I keep waitng to get to the new discs. There are so many tools in the tapes Michael is a genius I use the things I have learned as often as I can I will alwasy recomend the Michael IBS tapesThanks Michael and everyone who encouraged meKAren"---Posted by Screamer - Amy:"I've been doing Mike's hypno and am on about day 63 (I know as soon as I look at my timetable, just never off the top of my head) and it's really doing wonders! I can wait in a queue, I can go out for dinner (yes I still worry a little but I can go and mostly enjoy it and don't need the loo), I can do the groceries and most of all I can be in the car and I hardly think about being in it anymore! I highly recommend giving it a go. My D was SOOO bad, most days I wanted to die. Now, I'm not perfect, but boy am I improved."


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by Kerry from Australia on .. - "I've finished round 2 and am feeling good. stable again and back on track. It was no easy task with two young children but I made the time and I'm glad I did.If you are thinking of trying the hypno but haven't yet I recommend it!"


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by Wmtand - "For me the anxiety definatly came first. While I have had tummy problems since I was a child it was never effected my activitie unitl I was 21, newly married and out at an Auction sale with 1 Bathroom. I had cramps, bathroom was busy, finally got it, but as you all know, going once doesn't always do it, so we ended up going home. My wife drove because I was convinced that I was going to pass out. following this episode, everytime I stepped out of our home I would go into spasms. Convinced I had cancer or something equally as bad, I went to a series of doctors, was hospitalized twice and had countless tests. Finally a few years later diagnosed with IBS.I have learned how to cope over the years (30 +) and it has not controlled my life too too much, but still at the first cramp, I get anxious if I feel trapped, or not in control. I have this year started on "Mikes Tapes", currently on day 70 and truly believe they are helping my anxiety considerably. Yesterday for the first time in about 3 years I went to church because I did not have to worry about embarassing myself in the middle of the service by going to the bathroom (Which is at the front of our church)So for me the tapes have been a godsend."http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/783...512/r/355108122


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Update from Wmtand:"Good day all, I just had to share my results from Mikes Tapes, and I will also post this under the anxiety portion of this board.My 100th day of this program was this past Saturday and I must say that I am feeling much better than when I started. I am much more relaxed and although I still get cramps from time to time and the odd bout of the runs, it is so so much better than 100 days ago. The biggest test for me was last week. We went on vacation which although I love, it always has a ton of triggers for me, starting with, Are we going to miss our flight, What if some one else is in the bathroom, what if I am held up in customs, where are the bathrooms, what type of food can I eat, will I be affected by the water, what about island excursions, did I pack the right stuff etc etc etc, (I know most of you can related) I always rely on immodium, lomotil, buscopan and rolaids, different combinations for different days to get through the holiday and there is always a great deal of anxiety that is ever present even with the drugs. This vacation was so different, We took a 7 day cruise from Florida to St. Thomas, St. Martin and Bahamas and had to take a 3 hour flight to get to the cruise ship. I did not take immodium until the third day and then it was only one dose and definatley due to over indulgence the night before. I was up early every day, did multiple shore excursions, had 2 anxiety free flights, ate pretty much whatever I wanted, drank far too much alchol, faced unkown territory every day etc etc and I was fine. Yes I did have a few times that I suffered from pain and cramps but they were managable and did not stop me from doing anything that I wanted to do. Certainly the best vacation experience (IBS wise) that I have had in years.I am not saying I am cured (yet) but I would easily say I am 80 - 90 % better. The trip was the first time since December that I have taken an immodium although I have taken the occasional buscopan for spasms. I can't begin to describe the way it works because I really don't know but Mikes TApes certainly have helped so far and I trust what I have learned will continue to help in the future. Best investment I have made in my health for quite some time. I would highly recomment them, however you do need to be motivated because it is a significant time investment and to work I understand that you need to be consistent with the schedule. I was. Take care all and Hats off to Mikes Tapes,,,,,,,,,,,, I'll update all in a few months"http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/78310261/m/652107922


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted by Aurora:"Hello everyone!Since I seem to be so called "late starter" and have got great help and encouragements from you (especially from Marilyn and Angry Optimist) several times here, today I would like to report about the improvement which I finally began to notice these days.IÂ´m on the day 95 and it was 10 days ago when I took Imodium last time. When I started MikeÂ´s program, I was on Imodium every day. The frequency I needed to take Imodium came to reduce gradually, but I used to need to take it at least around twice a week even during the time I followed MikeÂ´s program. But yesterday when I looked at my IBS-diary, I noticed that I had not taken Imodium for the last 10 days, itÂ´s an incredible change for me and I just couldnÂ´t believe my eyes!!I have even noticed a great change when it comes to how I feel and think about IBS, especially when IÂ´m at the University. Before, I always had to go to the bathroom at least twice just before the class would start (for just in case, even though I had been on my bathroom several times at home just when I would leave the house) and was worried all the time with the thought what if I began to feel that I needed to go to the bathroom again during the class etc, but during the recent days, I didnÂ´t think about the bathroom at all and went to the classroom straight away. I even didnÂ´t think about the bathroom during the class and I felt really, really happy after the classes. ItÂ´s like as if I have got new confidence that I can make it without thinking of bathroom and D all the time.Even though I now finally began to able to see improvements, I still have false signals which bother me from time to time. And my goal is to be D-free for a long time, so I will continue with MikeÂ´s program even after finishing my 100 days, which will occur within a week.I have even contacted Mike and asked what I should do next, and he suggested to go back to the day 68, which was a good way for late starters to continue improving the symptoms.IÂ´m sorry that this message has been so long, but I just wanted to tell you about my late improvements and thank you for your all kind help!! IÂ´ll report about my improvements again in the near future!!Even though I canÂ´t write comments here as often as I want (due to my hard studies...), I read the threads here often and I have to say that I LOVE this BB and you all warm and kind people!!! PS: I really enjoyed reading Marilyns comment on "mind-armies" (in an other thread)! That was a great information and I printed it out so that I can read it as often as I can "http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=500...01032#872101032.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some more encouragement! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-...n=3760901&s=hpcPosted by: D. Anderson (Newark, DE)***** Best product for IBS!, May 18, 2006I believed I may of had ibs for all of my life, however I really noticed it after getting off a well known medication. After searching for over two years I finally found something that really works for the long term. My underlining problem though is anxiety (social) and that really is what causes my ibs. But this cd helps with anxiety as well. For the price of this cd it's well worth it for your health. Although I'm not 100% healed I am able to live my life comfortably with less anxiety and less ibs symptoms....----Posted by: Robin L. Mcdorman (SAN CLEMENTE, CA )***** great product, March 21, 2006I have finally found something that has helped my IBS. I recommend it to anyone suffering.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

This is a recent review from Amazon about Heather's book and Mike's program! The First Year- IBS, March 1, 2006Reviewer: Mary H. Wright "Children's book author" (Houston, TX USA) -"Having just been diagnosed with IBS, but realizing I've had it for some time, I ordered this book and found it to be extremely helpful. It reviews Dr. Michael Mahoney's hypnothearpy CDs which I bought and have found to be just the ticket. I would heartily reccomend this book for anyone with IBS."


----------



## cookies4marilyn

***** Better than any drug helped, June 19, 2006Reviewer: Kim I have been diagnosed with IBS and am on a prescription that helps but my problem is the anxiety which still causes problems with my digestive system. I am only part way into the Audio 100 and am already noticing a big difference in the way I feel when I leave home. I highly recommend this program!! --------***** Haven't felt this good in years!, June 6, 2006Reviewer: Jenks (Orange County, CA) - After trying every medication/diet imaginable over the last 7 years, I tried the IBS 100 CD's and have finally found relief! The hypnosis program has worked wonders for me. Over the last 6 months I have gone off all of my medications and am far less sensitive to stress and diet triggers. Hypnotherapy really works! It has helped me to manage stress in my life so that it doesn't affect me the way that it used to, and I can eat the foods I havent been able to eat in years. I highly recommend this product!--------------


----------



## cookies4marilyn

As you know, I try to also help folks out on Heather's BB from time to time re Mike's program, and Heather asked if she could use my story for her newsletter - she did - and it here is what happened as a result of my story - *blush*---------------../news/newsletter/06/071106.htmlAnother Heartfelt Success with the IBS Hypnotherapy ProgramOne of the best avenues for actually treating IBS through a mind-body approach is hypnotherapy, and we recently had an astonishing letter from a woman named Marilyn who had literally tried almost everything - all to no avail - to help her IBS. Thanks to gut-directed hypnotherapy she finally has her life back, and she's so grateful she now spends her time helping others with IBS. Hypnotherapy is the ONLY current treatment for IBS that holds the potential of actually curing the underlying brain-gut dysfunction, and Marilyn's letter encouraged another reader, Stephanie, to share her story below. I hope Stephanie inspires you to explore this terrific therapy.Heather, I, too, am a testimony for the IBS Audio 100 Program for self-hypnosis. Like Marilyn, the letter writer in a previous newsletter, I tried it as a last resort - out of desperation.The first thing I noticed was a change in my thought pattern and my reactions to stressful situations. Then I slowly began to see a change in my bowel movement. The changes went back and forth for me for a while because I'd just started a new job that was very stressful, along with the fact that I am a full time wife and mother who's taking a full course load in college. So I knew that if was to work for me, it had to be pretty good. It was difficult for me to stay on track with the schedule at times, but I was persistent because I knew that this was something I had to do for myself. With such a busy schedule, I was always tired when I listened to it and would fall asleep every time. Thank goodness hypnotherapy works on the subconscious, allowing the subject to totally relax. I began to see a total healing in about 75 days. For the first time in years, I have eaten a full tossed salad as a main course, ice cream and other things that I had sworn off because of IBS. My only concern now is keeping my weight down. I commend Michael Mahoney for a terrific, effective program. It works. It truly works. It is worth the money. There is no reason for people to suffer unnecessarily. Thanks for all that you do. I hope that others will listen as well. Stephanie Norton Thank you, Stephanie! I am so thrilled to hear you're doing better! ~ Heather


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Another 5 star rating on Amazon: ***** Calming and peaceful, July 31, 2006Reviewer: shannon (Belfair, Wa USA) -I am only on the second cd but i can tell you this, i am calmer and able to handle stress better, and my stomach problems are better too. I still have some issues with my stomach but as i said before that i am only on the second cd. Most every night i fall asleep to the relaxing voice of Dr. Mahoney, he says you don't have to stay awake to have the message work and he is right after the first night i notice a change in the way i handle stress.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Recently posted by 2skinny: Thank you for sharing - this is a great encouragement:---Hi,I've gotten up into about 1/2 way through session 4 of Mike's tapes. The improvements I have noticed in my IBS-D areretty much complete "regularity" nowpain/cramping is now much more rare occurrenceeasier & faster recovery from occasional times I do have any IBS problemsOther things I and other people have noticed:I'm a LOT less anxious overallI sleep WAY betterI have lost my fear of going out almost completelyI'm generally feeling less moody and more relaxedNow, I have to admit that I have also made dietary changes - I have cut out all gluten and drastically cut down on caffeine and sugar, but I haven't needed my anti-spasmodics in a long time, and I decided that I didn't need the anti-depressants after all. Also, I just got back from over a weeklong trip to Europe. Normally the very idea of getting on a plane would have me so terrified I wouldn't be able to think (or even walk)straight, let alone the idea of being in a strange country where they might not have available toilets. Not only did I make the whole trip - 8 - 10 hours one way going either way AND during a terrorist alert - with NO anxiety, I took multiple day trips while out there, including one on a boat with NO toilet available - all with NO anxiety or relapse. I even tried to talk my brain into being afraid on one of the plane trips and it just wouldn't listen. I don't know if the IBS 100 Program was entirely the reason for this huge turnaround for me, but I really feel that it has helped a whole lot not only my IBS, but my overall ability to deal with stress. Even my husband who doesn't have IBS likes to listen to the tapes with me because they completely override his chronic insomnia. I like the program a lot!http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s...09252#420109252.


----------



## 21021

HelloI am very new to this and wondered what Mike's tapes were?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Lilly Rose,And welcome! You can read about Mike's CDs here:www.IBSCDS.comThey are a set of CDs containing specific clinical hypnotherapy processes aimed at reducing or eliminating over 20 IBS and related symptoms, including IBS association anxiety.They have had tremendous success with the majority of folks who have completed the program.If you have any specific questions, please do not hesitate to ask - you may also call the toll-free number on the website and someone will get back to you.If you would like further discussion, if you would start a separate thread you will get more replies, as this thread is basically to record success stories.All the best to you and again, welcome!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

For a bit of encouragement - here is yet another inspiring post from .. - This was just posted today from "berry" in Canada:"I have two words for you: DO IT ! I just logged on to the message boards for the first time today to come and tell others about my recent experience with the program.Like most others here, I tried so many different avenues to get my IBS-D under control. I am amazed at the results from the hypnosis program. Amazed!!!I started it in May (2006), and by early July, when I wasn't seeing any magical changes, I started to get discouraged. I stuck to it anyway, "just in case"... and I'm incredibly happy to announce that I was able to take a 14-hour road trip (!!!!) to go on my first vacation in 7 years (!!!!!) in early September.I started noticing the changes in August. My perpetual fear of getting caught somewhere far from a restroom is completely gone. I kid you not. I feel so much more in control! I'm still careful about what I eat, but I no longer "fear" food, if that makes any sense. Seriously... try the program. When you're through with it, you'll be amazed at how inexpensive your freedom was in the end!p.s. - I've been eating out at least once a week since August, just because I finally can !... I'll stop soon, not because it's physically uncomfortable for me (my old excuse), but because I can't afford it. That's a problem I can live with! "


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Posted recently by Forrest:["Well i havnt posted for a bit because i have been doing everything to battle my ibs on my own terms not to let the ibs rule me but for the past month i have been doing very well with mikes tapes,meds,and keeping my mind on other tasks in hand and staying off the net i have only had d one time this hole month and doing well i just wanted to say hi to everyone and thanks for all the support and i will check in from time to time!!"]


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Recently Posted on .. - 100 Days of the IBS Audio Program completed - And I must say that I am MUCH improved!! ... I would say I am 90% better than I was in August when I started and 150% better than I was in February when I contemplated admitting myself to hospital. My attacks are wayyyyyy down - 1 or 2 every week or 2. Compared to 3 or 4 a day is phenomenal. I am so very happy with my progress so far. I can't wait until I see the GI on Dec. 11 to let him know what I have done for myself since I saw him in May. He will be pleased with the progress... If you haven't tried the program, what are you waiting for? Seriously, it has saved me, physically and mentally. Go ahead, order it!! It is far more valuable than the small investment!Cassandra ----------November 2006 From Amos:I started the hypnosis CDs for the second time. With using the CDs and fiber twice daily I have noticed such accomplishments. My IBS is triggered by stress and lately I'll notice where it just stops and I proceed with meetings, shopping, just day to day office. I use less Imodium. I am so glad I found this site. Thank you.-----


----------



## cookies4marilyn

November 20, 2006 From Aly on ..:I am only on day 22 (This is my second time doing the CDs), but I can see some great improvement! I recently had a big move-- across the ocean to England with my fiancÃ© for grad school. With all of the stress, I expected to have a really rough time. I was struggling when I arrived and couldn't sleep well. I remembered how well I slept with the CDs, so I decided to give them a try again. The first time was calming but didn't seem to help my IBS drastically. Anyway, I've noticed that my attacks are so much quicker and less intense. This weekend I was out of my apartment both days all day. That's a huge deal for me. I went into Birmingham on Sunday and even ate out at an Italian restaurant (splurging on garlic bread) and ate a pretzel from the German market with Nutella on it. Normally, I could never do it-- physically AND emotionally. I would have never wanted to try it. I did and nothing happened. I feel like my mind is starting to tell my body it's OK to eat a little bit of stuff I normally wouldn't. It's such a freeing experience! But the most important part is that my attacks are so much better. If I have a bad belly day, it could be a few hours, never days upon days like it used to be. SO, I just wanted to share my thoughts...


----------



## cookies4marilyn

From ..:Hi, just wanted to say that this program is fantastic. I have suffered with IBS for over 30 years, I have spent a fortune on trying cure after cure .... and never any real relief until now. I am a new person, I have just finished the course, I started having positive results quite early in the program and now I am symptom free!! which is not a statement I would make lightly. I have just been through one of the most stressful times in my life, nursing my mother for 4 weeks until her death, and then a whole heap of stuff to deal with afterward which would have in the past caused me a nightmare situation with my IBS. It was such a comfort to have my 1/2hr listening to the C.D. a real life saver in just givng me relaxation and peace and of course no IBS symtoms. Anyone who reads this who is considering trying this program I say "go for it" the best money I have ever spent!!! Thanks to Heather and Mike, God Bless you both. Regards Trish---------------2006 From Kathy W. on ...com:I have suffered from IBS for about 36 years. I have been to many doctors, including the Mayo Clinic and herbalists. None were able to really help for the long termâ€¦ For the past two years I have been nearly symptom-free. I attribute this to two things - using the principles â€¦ set out in Eating for IBS and the IBS Audio Program 100tm hypnosis (CDs).While I was skeptical about the benefits of the hypnosis tapes, I used them just as prescribed for 100 days and have been nearly symptom-free since. Thank you so much for helping me and others with IBS. You should know that I have been able to travel to Ireland (4 times) and various destinations in the United States over the past two years without a single accident.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Recent comments and update from Brett - ... I'll add a little about your concern in regards to the tapes conflicting with religion as I had the same concerns. I have to admit when I purchased the tapes last december my faith wasn't as deep as it is today, but I still asked my Lord for guidance in prayer before purchasing the tapes. You could also talk to your Pastor or church official about it if need be. As Eric said, Hypnosis has gotten a bad wrap from tv shows in the past for entertainment value. I'm sure you've watched a show or two where they hypnotize people on stage and make them bark like a dog, etc, etc... This isn't what it's all about at all. It's not voodoo or hocus pocus or anything like that. Not in this case. They are very relaxing, and for most people, they just work. I've gotten great results from listening to Mike's program. Results will vary but in my case I saw some results within a few weeks. Gradually over the past year I've gotten better and better and can honetly say my life is just about back to normal. I go anywhere, anytime. Today my wife and I went Shopping for 4 hours looking for Christmas decorations for the yard. We searched everywhere for a nativity set for the front yard with no luck, but the important thing is I was able to do this, whereas if you read up on posts from last year you will see that I was a total mess. I couldn't be in a store more than 5/10 minutes. Sorry for getting off track here, my fingers wouldn't stop typing. Back to the reason I responded, as marilyn said, I also had to weigh the tapes over taking meds the rest of my life. I tried antidepressants among many many other things. 1, they didn't work and 2, I didn't like the state of mind they put me in. Good luck with whatever you decide, and God Bless.Brett, IBS-D for at least 19 years. Have it under control with 1 Imodium and 2 fibercon pills per day, and thanks to Mike Tapes my anxiety attacks are few and far between.----


----------



## cookies4marilyn

A bit more encouragement - December 6, 2006 From Lisa Marie in Lakewood, Colorado, on ..:Last night was my final night on the program. I can't believe how quickly it went by. Now I'm excited about listening to my favorite sessions (2 and 3) whenever I want. I definitely notice a huge improvement; especially in one particular area. The hypno really helped me get over my restaurant anxiety. Just walking into a restaurant used to give me an IBS attack, no matter how safely I ate. The imagery in the program really helped me calm myself down so that I can now eat out without worrying about getting sick! I feel like I can start to take part in normal activities again; what a great feeling!I have also noticed a reduction in gas and bloating. Awhile back I posted that my gassiness was coming back and M. explained about the "mind armies"... well, the gas isn't totally gone yet, but it's gotten better, so hopefully it will completely go away again, this time for good! But I'm just so happy with the overall progress I made! Thank you, Michael!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

December 5, 2006 From herby1618 inQld, Australia from Remedy Find - IBS - AExcellentAfter suffering IBS for over 30 years i have finally found something that actually works. Michael Mahoney's 100 day audio program is beautiful to listen to and resutls happen in a short time. i have just been through a terrible stressful time, usually i would be a mess, IBS would be at its worst!! However I am doing really well, along with Insoluble fiber eveyday i have what i am sure is a normal and healthy bowel. I highly recommend this treatment.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

December 14, 2006 From Cindy on ..: I've had IBS for 4 years and it got horrible about 2 years ago. I was having episodes every 3-5 daysâ€¦.I've tried lots of things but the last thing I tried was the hypnosis CD's. These have changed my life! I didn't start noticing a difference until after 60 days, so I didn't know if it would workâ€¦. amazingly, at some point it kicked in! So try it! You've got nothing to lose. My stomach still gets a little achy but nothing big. I'm actually going to do the program again to get totally symptom free. Acupuncture also helps with depression and anxiety. I have a lot of anxiety and some depression. I take Klonopin for panic attacks which I do not get anymore. I've also had clinical depression and gotten through and I am fine. So try the IBS CD's and keep doing them all the way through.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

January 5. 2007 From SeaDragon in Indiana on ..:Re the IBS Audio Program - Just some encouragement. Our daughter (freshman in HS) has started the (CD) series. After only 3 days on session 1 she was sleeping more restfully. She really liked session 2, and last night started session 3. We are following the eating guidelines as well, but she has now been 4 weeks without an attack. It's like a miracle. I would recommend this program based on this experience alone. Thank you. January 3, 2007 From Lisa Marie in Lakewood, CO on ..: (Anxiety CD)Thanks, my mom loves it! Thanks for spending time on the phone with me to figure out which CD would be best for my mom. I was afraid she'd think the whole hypno thing was "weird" and wouldn't try it, but she really likes it! I got her the "Anxiety" CD and she's been listening almost daily since Christmas. She's been having a hard time with migraines lately, so the CD has really been helping her to relax. Anyway, just wanted to say "Thanks!" to you and Michael!January 3, 2007 Update from Brett on Amazon I bought these tapes one year ago after suffering with IBS for 18 years and trying every med known to man. I was at a point where I could no longer step out the front door to go to work without my gut cramping up and usually resulted in making a U-turn to get home ASAP to get to the bathroom. Fast forward one year, I'm 85% better. I no longer get panic attacks when someone asks me to walk out the front door. I can't say enough about Mike's Tapes or the support people he has in place. His voice is calming which in turn allowed me to relax and drift off into a sleep during every session. I saw small results in the first week of listening and over time started noticing big changes in my IBS. My only regret is not getting these tapes sooner. My family and I lost alot of years of doing things together because of this nasty condition. Thank you Mike Mahoney for giving me my life back. Bless You


----------



## 16934

I bought Mike's cds a few months back now, and had been feeling much better, much more relaxed, but then I discovered that the CD containing the final session does not play. Owing to having moved house 3 times in the past 6 months, I no longer have my receipt and all of my emails to the company that provides the recordings asking if I can purchase a replacement CD4 have been ignored. So, I guess I'll never know if the hypnotherapy works, sigh... The good thing is that I sleep better now, so in summation I think the CDs are great, but the customer service is less so.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hello Harmony,Mike has asked me to ask you what email address you are using to inquire - all emails and inquiries are answered - there is also a freephone line within the UK: 0800-085-39-70 and also regular line: 0 1925 629 899 - if someone is not in the office, leave your message and they will call you back. Mike's email is timelineservices###aol.com. Sorry you have had problems contacting, and hope you have success with the info I gave you - you can also use the contact page on the website as well.I am sure that you will get this sorted, and so sorry about this - we try our best.Thanks for your patience and understanding.If you need more personal info - you can PM me with your email address and I can contact you directly. All the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

March 30, 2007 From Masterplan in the UK:I'm on day 58 now and I've finally started to see some rewards, I think. But the crazy thing is that I didn't notice.Over the past week or so I've got on buses, I've been in the car, I've got a coach to London and back, been on the tube, taken taxis in London, met a load of new people. These are things I hadn't done in nearly a year. And throughout almost all of it I'd practically forgotten I even had IBS, even though the symptoms haven't really gone away. I put this down to Mike's work on the subconscious mind. I admit, I was HUGELY sceptical about this. I appreciated that changes could be made at a conscious level and believed in that. But the only way I can explain the sudden disappearance of my worries is that the CDs have really got beneath that and changed things inside my head. I'm trying not to get carried away here, but it really is a long time since I've just walked around somewhere strange and not worried.---------------------------March 30, 2007 Email Update From R.S. Hi Marilyn,Long time, no hear from me - 'cause I'm doing GREAT!â€¦ I am 110% better with my IBS-D! After the IBS tapes and the TIP CDs, I started the Emotional Recovery CD's in conjunction with Questran, which I have since stopped taking. Then, this past fall, my husband looked for a new job that would possibly take us out of state. I stopped the CDs for awhile since we had too much going on. He ended up getting a job offer on the last Friday of 2006 for a job in Atlanta (a longgggg way from Colorado!). We got the house ready, put it up for sale, packed, and moved in one month, driving cross-country over a weekend, and putting in 12 hour days as we drove. I left my kids (grown) and my parents and my long-time friends behind â€“ emotional for sure. After one week, hubby went to Philly for training for a month, leaving me to get everything arranged in our new city, and leaving me alone in an unfamiliar area. I went to 8 job interviews, got a job, and have started working... Etc, Etc. And it suddenly hit me today... ABSOLUTELY NO IBS! NONE! NADA! ZILCH! I never even thought about it, which is why I am amazed. I actually drove 1300 miles without a thought for where the nearest bathroom was! We went across Kansas and Missouri where a bush to squat behind is hard to come by, much less a rest area. I went to job interviews with no problem. I am working with no problem. I drive in heavy Atlanta traffic (4th worst in the country, from what I hear) with no thought of even needing to go. If I have a twinge, I don't even worry about it! Mike is an absolute GODSEND. I don't know what I would have done without him and the tapes - I was seriously at rock-bottom when I tried the CDs as a last resort. Thank you so much for your support, too, Marilyn! I just had to tell you how far I have come and ask you to please pass this on to Mike - THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart!Take care, R.


----------



## masterplan

Waaaaaaaay too early to be calling me a "success"...


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Well, perhaps the thread should be more aptly named - journeys "to" success - You see, your post is showing success thus far - it may not last, but more than likely, it will last - it may have peaks and valleys along the way.But your post has shown growth from where you were in the past - by not naming it success, or saying it is way too early, does this negate the journey so far? Nope - you have had this success so far and this is key to how your future can be - if you have had success so far, then it can mean you can continue that success. Even the great inventors had successes and failures along the way - but a failure is basically a success that has not happened yet.Many folks on this thread who have taken this journey before you - including myself - have had various degrees of success or not so - It took me three rounds to finally get to where YOU already are - I was not seeing improvement as early on as you, and was almost housebound - so - compared to me - you are more successful than I was at this stage of the program.You have done it so far, you can continue feeling better - you have proven you can do it! Kudos to you for tyring and keeping with it!I wish you well on the rest of your journey!


----------



## 16895

JeanG said:


> Hi everyone:I finished listening to Mike's tapes in March 2000. Prior to that I alternated C&D, with constipation and pain lasting 3 days at a time, and a lot of bloating. I rarely am constipated now, and only have pain around my period. Bloating is also to a minimum.I've found that the tapes have helped other areas of my life, also. I tend to hold my stress in my lower back, and now when I feel the tension in that portion I do self-hypnosis and it relaxes the muscles to the point they don't go into spasms.I'm extrememly lucky because I had only had IBS for about a year before doing these tapes, and so was able to nip it in the bud before it got worse. I listen to a tape or two once a week now just to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeanG


----------



## 16895

Post Deleted.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Felix - sorry didn't see this sooner - if you have some questions, feel free to contact Mike. Thanks. Another success story written to Heather and Mike- Can't thank you and Michael enough...Heather, I've been meaning to send this for a few months , but was afraid I'd "jinx" something...I can not adequately express my gratitude to you and Michael Mahoney (hypnotherapy CDs) for giving me my "normal" life back. I got sick last July and was so sick that I was down to 95 lbs (severe pain, diarrhea, nausea, loss of appetite etc.) My gastro doc did the complete workup to rule out all the other stuff, and ultimately said it was IBS. They put me on antispasmodic that didn't do much except make my mouth so dry it was impossible to swallow. I went to the library to do my own research and came home with your book. Thank you for telling me what I could eat without getting sick. Within a few weeks I ordered Michael's CDs....another miracle!!!! After listening to the first session, I slept through the night with no Ambien. I continued all the sessions, even going on a trip to St. Croix that had been planned for a long time. I developed anxiety/panic attacks about 2 months after my diagnosis and was taking Atavan for them. I have been done with the CDs for about 5-6 months now and am back up to about 105 lbs (my normal is 110-115). The only medication that I take is one tablet of Zoloft per day...nothing else. My "safe" food list continues to expand and I can eat ALMOST everything I used to…Thank you again for helping me when my doctors couldn't seem to. I would so appreciate it if you could forward this thank you to Michael (I didn't know how to get this to him). Please feel free to use this in any way that might help someone else...Sincerely....Jill


----------



## cookies4marilyn

From Heather's NewsletterJune 12, 2007 From C. Brooks, Toronto, Canada My Life Has Turned Around! Dear Heather,I just wanted to write to you and tell you how much my life has improved since I found your site almost 2 years ago! I was a sufferer of IBS-Constipation for more than half of my life (I am in my early 40's now).I began by following your diet and taking your Tummy Fiber. Things improved greatly, but I still had my down times when the symptoms returned (temporarily). Then in January of this year, I read a testimonial for the IBS Audio program 100 (the hypnotherapy CDs) from an IBS sufferer. I decided that I had nothing to lose so I ordered the program.I can't describe how much my life has turned around! I realize now just how consumed my day to day thoughts were about my tummy and the IBS. And since I have completed the program, I am so much more at ease and my 'problems' seem to have all but disappeared. I am not in any way pre-occupied with bloating and how my clothes will fit, etc. I honestly can't describe how or why the program worked, I am just thrilled to report back that it did work. I hope that you can share my testimonial in order to reach anyone suffering from IBS. There is hope for recovery, there truly is! Thanks for all of the work you've done! I shudder to think of where my life would be if I hadn't stumbled across this site almost 2 years ago.C. BrooksToronto, Canada


----------



## cookies4marilyn

December 11, 2007 From CM Bickel – UpdateThey (IBS sessions) are positively marvelous! The brain/gut connection is so obvious now. I only wish they were available many years ago.______________________________________________________________________________________December 7, 2007 From Dajara in Medicine Hat. AB. Canada I did the sessions last year (my last one was Sept 30th of 2006) and I have been so much better since. I had a couple little snags (extreme stress from a wedding and work caused me a couple months of stress) but going from an attack a week to every couple of weeks to one maybe a month is a huge success in my book. I can even eat things that I have missed like pizza and chocolate sometimes (and always in moderation), there is less anxiety about being out in public and I have found wonderful things that I can eat that aren't triggers in anyway shape or form so I don't have to feel like I'm completely missing out. Things will get better it just takes time.. I was starting to feel better after a couple weeks of the sessions. ______________________________________________________________________________________November 19, 2007 From Amanda M. in Sacramento, CaliforniaThey really do help you to feel more calm and relaxed, especially if and when you experience IBS symptoms. I think I'm seeing some improvement mentally, not physically yet. When I start to feel some symptoms creeping on (cramping and pain mostly) I am more able to calm myself down instead of automatically reverting to panic mode and bringing on an attack. When I do suffer from some D, which is more frequent right now because of my stress from starting a new job, I just think "oh well...it's not forever and it just my body doing it's thing again." I was never this dismissive before and always beat myself up like it was my fault for allowing the attack to happen. Long story short, I think the CDs are finally beginning to work on me!! ______________________________________________________________________________________November 19, 2007 From Donna Lindsay, Oregon USAI love Michael's work. I have others (programs in addition to the IBS program) of his… and they are fantastic. I want him to know how helpful he is.______________________________________________________________________________________November 1, 2007 From SwedenI have been doing the hypno program for a week. And I have to say I am already noticing positive effects from it on my mind and body. I think the relaxation is very beneficial for me.______________________________________________________________________________________October 30, 2007 Mr. I.G.R. Sauvage on Amazon.comUnbelievable Results! I bought this product with doubts in my mind to how it would help me, however a couple of weeks into the program and the results were amazing. I have now finished the 100 day program and although I am not 'cured' I am certainly a hell of a lot better off than I was before. If you suffer from IBS I would give this a go!!! ______________________________________________________________________________________October 26, 2007 From ArkansasToday I finished day 42 of the IBS Audio Program and thought I would provide an update on my progress. I have definitely seen some improvement in my IBS symptoms… Historically my worst problem has been urgency and the resulting panic. My heart races every time I get into a car. Forget a bus or a subway (though the latter are hard to find here in Arkansas). The longer and less familiar the journey, the greater the anxiety….Well, it seems that the HT has been pretty effective with the urgency and anxiety… I can now take short journeys of up to an hour though I still have my moments of doubt. The HT seems to nip the panic in the bud (or is that butt?) before it blossoms into full blown urgency... The diarrhea has also disappeared even when I challenge my digestive tract with too much food, especially restaurant food, a sure trigger in the past.


----------



## nickieAZ

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for your story! I am also from AZ, but currently in Egypt. This is the first time that I have found someone else who says that they would get a panic attack every time that they were in a closed place. Unfortunately, I am currently in that state of being. I have had IBS now for 4yrs, which I believe started from a combo of things, mostly an infection that I picked up 4 years ago when I took my first trip to Egypt to meet my husband's family, as well as some food changes. Thankfully husband's family comes from the upper class and are safe in preparing their food in the home, but stupidly enough I was trying to explore Egypt, and being that I had no prior problems with diarrhea I was eating EVERYWHERE even from the guys who push carts around with bean and falafal sandwiches!! I was shocked when my body responded with nausea and extreme attacks of diarrhea!! This was not something usual for me, being that for most of my life(22yrs by this time) I was on the constipated side NEVER going more than once a day except for the occasional stomach bug every few years or so. Everyone was telling me that what I was experiencing was normal and that it will pass and everyone gets a stomach bug when they travel, etc. well anyway the infection lasted for the ENTIRE 7 week trip, which I later found out that anything over a week of traveler's infection needs prompt treatment! The infection also went on for the first week or two after I returned to the states!! After the second week back in the states it calmed down a little bit, but I still did not see a solid stool. Then a few months later the attacks of horrible diarrhea came back again, and stayed with me for another 3yrs or so. During this 3yrs I would tell Dr.'s about my problem a couple of times a year on regular check ups and they would just blow me off, and say things like "add more fiber into your diet or don't eat fried foods" WITHOUT even asking what I eat in the first place or anything about my history!! If they would've asked me, they would have found out that I hardly eat fried foods and that my diet was FULL of fiber, considering that I am married to a Middle Eastern man, who's region of the world believes in lots and lots of greens, lentils, beans, etc in the diet!! All during this time my anxiety just kept growing and growing, until the point that I definitely tried EVERYTHING that I could to avoid riding in the car with friends, I also would feel more secure when I was driving, but still nervous about having an attack in front of people! There were many times of riding with friends that I would have to ask them to please stop at a restroom for me, and this would make me more nervous thinking about how everyone is waiting for me, and knows what I am doing in the restroom. So of course all of that nervousness would cause me to stay on the toilet for much longer with diarrhea! I got to the point that I was just tired of being embarrassed, so I would stop going in the car with friends as much as I could! Then it got to the point that I wasn't even comfortable sitting at friends houses, or small coffee shops with only one toilet, because God forbid that someone else actually needs to use the restroom while I am there and I need it at the same time! In the beginning of the problem I was uptight about not finding a restroom even if I was the only one in the car, then it got to the point that I was more calm when it was my self, my husband, or my sister, without friends in the car, this calmness did not stop urges of needing the toilet of course, but it would buy me some time. Basically like you though, at one point I did the same as you, my husband and I were out for a good time, had some dinner outside and then decided to go walk around the mall, shortly after dinner my stomach just went crazy on me!! It started bubbling and cramping, I stayed in the toilet for around 15 minutes, then came out and said waite I don't think that I'm done yet, went back in for another 10-15 min, and this continued on for almost 2 hours, until my husband finally said, listen I've been patient and waited for almost 2 hours while you've been in and out of the restroom, but we need to go now, I have to meet my brother and we're going to be late, so I said okay I'll try to make it. We rushed to the car, started driving off and within 20 minutes BOOM I went in my pants!! I could not hold it in with ALL of my might!! I think this is when my husband finally noticed that I had a REAL problem! Well anyway a few months after this incident and many other attacks of diarrhea, I went to my GP specifically for this problem so that I would not get blown off by another Dr., she ran some tests (blood and stool) and thankfully didn't find anything wrong, so she pretty much just said cut things like milk and coffee, and other caffeinated items from your diet and reduce stress. Thankfully after I cut these things I saw my first solid stool again, now by that time 3 1/2yrs after the problems started, but I was now alternating between D and C, I was not better, but I started getting some of my confidence back, although I still worried quite a bit about if I would have an episode outside. I traveled back to Egypt and was not afraid about having diarrhea when I got on the plane or when I landed in Egypt and my in laws came to pick me up. I also actually started going places in the car willingly with friends again, something that just a few months earlier I wouldn't do!! I felt liberated, I felt SO EXCITED, then BOOM after a few months of having some solid stool I got attacks of diarrhea daily again for about 10 days when I was traveling to Dubai (United Arab Emirates), a clean environment, and this time I was being careful about where I was eating! I still had some of my confidence though and told my self don't worry it's just because of the new enviroment. Then when it was time to return back to Egypt I got stuck on the bus that takes you to the airplane, the crew made a mistake and boarded us all onto the bus almost and hour before the pilot was ready for us. Needless to say the urge to use the restroom hit me shortly after being closed in on the bus and noticing that it wasn't moving. I knocked on the doors after about 10 minutes to ask the gate crew to let me get off to use the restroom, they told me "it will only be a few more minutes and if you get off now you will be late for boarding the plane" So I stayed, needless to say another 15-20 minutes went by, then the bus moved about 20 feet from the gate and STOPPED! Of course by this time the ANXIETY really started to set in, I was thinking in my head what the heck are they doing now! I could see the plane from where we were and the doors were still closed. I knew that they definitely weren't ready for us still. The fact that the plane was not prepared for us to board and we were stuck on a bus waiting, just set my ANXIETY OVER THE TOP!! I was numb to my finger tips, I was also traveling out of the country alone with my 18 mos old daughter who wasn't helping by making a fuss of being in her car seat. I finally knocked on the bus doors again and said LISTEN I DON'T CARE if I miss the flight I need to get off of the bus to use the toilet, and by this time since they had moved the bus a whopping 20 feet from the gate door, they told me that I could not get off, because we were now in the fly zone! I BEGGED for one of the crew to please walk me back to the door then since I was not allowed on my own. I told them that I really NEEDED to use the toilet!! He continued to say NO, and another crew member tried to comfort me by saying don't worry it will just be a few more minutes and that's life sometimes you just need to hold it! Lets just say that his supposed few minuted turned into another 20 minutes or so. I honestly felt that I wasn't going to make it. My stomach was in so much pain and discomfort from holding everything in that I was seriously thinking about just crouching down in the corner and going in my pants in front of ALL of those people!! SOMEHOW I made it until I got on the plane to use the toilet! That was 6 weeks ago. Needless to say the first week that I arrived back in Egypt I was having FULL BLOWN anxiety attacks! I was waking up in the morning with my whole body shaking. I couldn't stop thinking of how am I going to live the rest of my life dealing with this problem!!?? Finally after one week the anxiety reduced slightly and the shaking went away, but I couldn't stop thinking of how will I go about the rest of my life like this, ALWAYS having to stay next to an available toilet. Unfortunately I do not have a license for driving in Egypt, and the family has 2 personal drivers so they would think I am a weirdo if I asked to drive my self anywhere anyway! So unfortunately, my friends have been calling me and asking where I am at, and why I'm not coming to see them. I don't want to look like a crazy person so I have just been telling them that I have some stomach problems these days, but really the reason is because everytime since my return that I have tried to get into the car with one of the family driver's I have a FULL blown anxiety attack; where in the past if I knew I had to take a trip that would take any where over 30 minutes I would just take an Imodium-AD. Now I can't even get into the car except to go to a new GI specialist that I started working with, and I only agreed on this Dr. because she is literally a 2 minute drive away! And even then with her being so close to the house, it was time for my 2nd appt 2 days ago to decide if we should set up a colonoscopy, and when I stepped out of the front door my upper lip started to sweat, I started having an increased anxiety as I was walking to go toward the car, and had to come back inside to push a bowel movement out and almost canceled going to see the Dr. who might be able to help!! The only thing that I will leave the house for is daily walks with my daughter to get her out for some fresh air and fun, and to calm my self down. At this point I only feel comfortable walking, because I feel free! There is no worry of being stuck in traffic or not being able to come back home if I need the restroom. Walking also seems to make my stomach feel a bit better as well. On my first visit to the GI specialist a few weeks ago she said that it sounds like I had a lingering infection from my first visit to Egypt and to only eat in the house. She put me on an antibiotic and strong antiseptic, as well as an IBS medication to calm the bowel of spasms during the 10 day treatment. Of course while on the medication the diarrhea worsened, which wasn't ecouraging, but then a few days after I stopped the treatment the D and C alternation came back, but I am still not confident at this point, being what happened 6 weeks ago after feeling confident and being dissapointed again. I am afraid that this Monday coming up that when they do the colonoscopy they are going to say nothing is wrong with you and try to blow it off as something psychological. Of course I do not wish for something major to be wrong with me, but I think at this point would be happy if they find something and say here is the treatment for it! Who knows, but I just don't know what to do at this point and I do believe that now half of my problem may be anxiety, since I do feel more urgency whenever I am trapped!! I will see how the colonoscopy goes on Monday. But if everything turns out how I think it will, I'm just not sure how advanced this Dr. is about IBS. I saw that you said you worked with a good Dr. at Mayo Clinic, as well as the tapes. I am planning to return to AZ this summer to visit, and would like to know if it's worth me going to see this Dr. at Mayo Clinic? Also what do you think helped more, the tapes or the Dr. at Mayo Clinic, and how much did diet play a role in helping or hurting your IBS, for ex: what foods did you cut out if any to feel good, and what did you change if anything in eating habbits to become better? I am giving you my story and asking for your help since you have been over this problem for years now, that is much more solid than someone who has just recently felt better. Please help if you can, thanks a million for reading my LONG message!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

> I am planning to return to AZ this summer to visit, and would like to know if it's worth me going to see this Dr. at Mayo Clinic? Also what do you think helped more, the tapes or the Dr. at Mayo Clinic, and how much did diet play a role in helping or hurting your IBS, for ex: what foods did you cut out if any to feel good, and what did you change if anything in eating habbits to become better? I am giving you my story and asking for your help since you have been over this problem for years now, that is much more solid than someone who has just recently felt better. Please help if you can, thanks a million for reading my LONG message!


Hi NickieAZ - Well, I read through your whole story - sounds like you have post-infectious IBS - once you get your colonoscopy they will be able to confirm if there is anything else going on with you - and if not, then sounds like it is IBS. IBS has a strong mind-gut or brain-gut component. The brain 'memorizes' that when an urge is felt, that it should go into diarrhea and the thinking about being restricted just sets you up to have to go - it is not mental, or psychological or in your mind at all - it is an actual dysfunction of how the brain and the "brain in the gut" communicate with each other.In response to your questions - above in the quotes - I personally - and this is just me - dont know if seeing another doc will help you or not. Certainly there are meds that can be helpful, but many times, when there is anxiety involved, they can be short-lived. In my personal case, the doc at Mayo clinic did not help one bit, and years later I spoke with her (she is no longer at Mayo) and she asked what she prescribed and said, oh my, we dont do that anymore! Though the docs know about clinical hypnotherapy being helpful in many cases - no all, but the majority - they are reluctant to mention it because it either isnt part of their teaching, or they have conflict of interest, or insurance or practice doesnt allow it. So while it is up to you to decide if you need to visit a doc, chances are they are going to go thru their usual list of treatments - and having been on ALL of them, including SSRIs and other off-label stuff, I dont recommend it, because, in my case, the meds had bad side effects. However, for you, it may be just the thing to go to see them - I cant answer to your situation, only give you mine, and my thoughts - so do what you feel is best for you, not what was best for me.The tapes - more specifically - the IBS Audio Program 100 - which are CDs - did way more for me than any of the docs, including Mayo. Tho at the time I went to Mayo in 1993, they were not yet available then. I have no specific diet; I was able to gradually add once "forbidden" foods. Of course, if you eat a stick of butter and a ton of chocolate, you are going to have problems whether you have IBS or not - but I can eat a normal diet after I was finally successful with the CDs of hypnotherapy.The IBS Audio Program does indeed address all the anxiety issues you mention - I too had difficulty with travel and many times had to go back and forth to the bathroom - one time having my family wait for me for 2 hours while in a museum bathroom - so I totally get it. I dont have that so much now - and when I do, it is way less and does not last long at all - I can function much better thanks to the program.Once you get back to AZ, feel free to call for any questions you may have - but if you do consider the program, it can be shipped to Egypt. More info here; IBS Audio Program 100 Healthy AudioAll the best - take care and hope you feel better no matter what your journey!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Another encouraging commnet - September 10, 2009 From Patricia R. from GeorgiaFour months have gone by since I have ordered and completed Michael Mahoney's IBS CD's, and I have not had an attack since! I am thrilled and sometimes still cannot believe this wonderful success. I really miss the relaxation of listening to the CD's, and so after researching found that Michael has other CD's for various situations and am eagerly awaiting my newly ordered CD set. I can not recommend the IBS set enough. Thank you, Michael!!


----------



## Ernie_

I have also tried the IBS audio program 100. It didn't help me at all.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Clinical trials for CBT and Hypnotherapy tend to show they only work for 60-70% of people who do them.Sadly they don't work for everyone, but hopefully that 30-40% people will find something that works for them.The odds are good enough it usually is worth a go. Especially since when they work the results tend to be lasting.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes, Kathleen is right - as with all treatment methods, hypnotherapy does not work for everyone, but it has helped the vast majority of folks who use it. Also, consider my story - it took me three rounds before I began to see results - some folks have severe refractory IBS and require an extra round or two - had I not persevered, I would not have seen further help. There is also support via the website for free should you need extra help or care. For those folks who have not seen any improvement it could be that this method is not your way forward, or that you may need to contact the website for some extra help! Either way, all the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## puzzel

i did Mike's hypnotherapy for 100 days religiously and it didnt help in the slightest. i was really counting on it doing some good so its a real disappointment. maybe im just bad at relaxing or something.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Could be - perhaps the program is not your way forward to feeling better - however, it took me THREE rounds to feel better - some folks become improved right away, others have to go a few rounds. However, if it didnt help you even one little bit in any way (say improved sleep, or feeling less tense, etc. even though symptoms the same) then it might not be for you.Nothing works 100% for everyone, and I posted here that it didnt work for me either in 2000 - now, 10 years later, I can say it does work and was the best thing that helped my severe refractory IBS.One thing you may want to be aware of is that for some folks, it takes longer if you have Constipation - Mike says that it is easier to stop or slow motility down, than to start or increase motility - so you may want to take a break and re-do the program later. It could also be that meds or other things are a factor. Hypnotherapy cannot override medication side effects, etc.If you need support you can call 877-898-2539 and perhaps you still can have some hope to feel better... All the best to you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some recent positive encouragement - January 2, 2010 From Bettybw53 on everydayhealth To all that have IBS.... there IS a brain gut connection and there is something that can help you control it. I have been tremendously helped by Michael Mahoney "gut specific" hypnotherapeutic audio program. I am not associated in any way with this product except to say that it WORKS. There are 4 CD's, 100 days of listening. It is magic how it works. Amazing. I started listening one year ago, for 100 days. I am so much better. I used to have to stop to go to the bathroom on the way to work, no more. I used to have gas and bloating, no more. I used to worry about long car trips, standing in line, where to go after eating out..... the list goes on ... you know. I now have the tools Michael Mahoney talks about and my mind takes over.... and I am better. Amazing. Betty __________________________________January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY: As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs.If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. December 15, 2009 Excerpt of Letter From Jean on Help:No Pain, No Cramping For Over A Year! Hello IBS friends,I have to strongly, strongly recommend to other folks who deal with IBS the IBS Audio Program 100® (Self Hypnosis). It is fantastic and has served me well for over a year now. With the help of your site and the help of the audio program I am symptom-free now. It's truly a blessing.For example: My IBS was so horrible that the summer of 2008 I cancelled my annual summer visit to my sister's in San Diego. And this is the highlight vacation of my entire year, each year.I had read all the suggestions from Heather what really saved my life, literally, was the IBS Audio Self Hypnosis Program. I know stress triggers my symptoms because occasionally still I will get the gentle ache that is the signal that the unlivable symptoms may begin. I can immediately revert back to what I learned on the CDs and work through it in minutes!This past summer of 2009 and on my other short trips, and also here at home, everything is wonderful. No more PAIN. No more cramping. No more eternal bathroom visits.For those mulling over whether the hypnotherapy CDs are worth the cost, I wholeheartedly say YES! WELL WORTH IT!I just wanted to add that I have seen many, many doctors prior to using the CDs and I mentioned your name and recommended your site to my Primary Care doc, my GE doc, and a therapist. The therapist was especially interested and wrote down the info.I wish more professional health care workers knew about you. Kindest regards,Jean ______________________________________________________________________________________December 3, 2009 From Sanger, CA This is a remarkable program. I used it about five years ago and my symptoms are all but gone! I hope someone else can benefit from this program as I have.______________________________________________________________________________________■ November 19, 2009 Success - From Lynnear Marilyn,My life has done a 360 since doing Mike's tapes. I have gone through the program 3 times, and I am 100% IBS free. I know some would say this is not possible and would say you are symptom-free, stable, etc., but I choose to say IBS free, and it feels good.Mike's tapes were the bulk of my healing, but I also tweaked my hormones. I saw a naturopathic physician, who found I had nil Progesterone. After supplementing with natural (BHRT) cream, that was just the icing on the cake for me.For those that say hypnosis does not work for them, who do a hit or miss of the program, or stop and start it and then say it does not work, I am here to say it does. You have to stay focused and commit to the program, follow the schedule, and realize it does not happen overnight. Sometimes, as in my case, you may have to go through the program several times. Don't give up too quickly.Today, IBS is the farthest thing from my mind. I eat what I want, go wherever I want, and travel with my occupation. I am a new person, mostly due to Mike's tremendous contribution to this condition.Please express my deepest thanks to him. I might check back in, in another 6 months. Lynn _____________________________________________________________________________________November 11, 2009 Ms M.E.S ~ PA I used the IBS Audio Program 100 CDs and loved them!!______________________________________________________________________________________November 09, 2009 Mr D.A N. Sheilds N.E England. Hand written letter to Michael at his practice.On 30 March 2006, I purchased the IBS 100 CD set & consider myself to be effectively cured of this condition thanks to your CD set ... Thank you Michael!______________________________________________________________________________________November 4, 2009 Soothing – From Sofia on AmazonI've been using the (IBS) program for three weeks now, just before I go to bed. I've found the sessions very soothing--so much so that I have been unable to stay awake all the way through (on average, about 30 min). Per author, this is okay as your subconscious mind continues to take in the info. My IBS is very mild, so it is hard to comment on how the program has affected my symptoms. However, I generally feel less tense and am able to fall asleep easily and stay asleep, something that was a challenge for me off and on for quite some time. ______________________________________________________________________________________October 30, 2009 From Fort Collins, ColoradoThe IBS Audio Program 100® is truly incredible-- it absolutely changed my life. Don't take my word for it, though-- check out the reviews… I personally have nothing bad to say about this program. It's calm, it's soothing, and it works. Seriously.______________________________________________________________________________________October 19, 2009 From Laura B Cheshire England Regarding the Anxiety ProgrammeHi Mike, Just wanted to say thanks for the anxiety programme I am really enjoying it and find I can really relate to all the things you say! Although not yet finished it I thought I would send an update. I found the resource libraries very good and explanations you give are an excellent description of the way it sometimes feels! Basically it feels as though the whole programme was written for me personally! When I get my dizzy spells I just think to myself its only anxiety its just a thought! I have made some positive progress feeling a lot more confidant.On the whole I am feeling pretty good still have bad days but they are just that days as opposed to weeks. Thanks again ~Laura B Cheshire England______________________________________________________________________________________September 25, 2009 From Diane L. Oconnor, Richton Park, IL – FIVE Stars – Amazon ReviewI haven't completed this 100 day course yet but I have been enjoying it. I'm more aware of when I tense up which makes it possible for me to calm down sooner and relax the muscles in my stomach. ______________________________________________________________________________________September 10, 2009 From Patricia R. from GeorgiaFour months have gone by since I have ordered and completed Michael Mahoney's IBS CD's, and I have not had an attack since! I am thrilled and sometimes still cannot believe this wonderful success. I really miss the relaxation of listening to the CD's, and so after researching found that Michael has other CD's for various situations and am eagerly awaiting my newly ordered CD set. I can not recommend the IBS set enough. Thank you, Michael!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

March 17, 2010 Email to Healthy Audio From J.Fallon UKDear Healthy Audio, Can you please pass this email to Micheal Mahoney. I had been suffering with IBS for the longest time, when my daughter purchased the IBS Audio Program 100 for me. I was sceptical but she paid for it so I owed it to her, and myself to give it a try. And what a powerful message this is. I could hardly believe it within the first week I was seeing changes and feeling better, I think I did after the first few days (that introduction is just so amazing) but I thought it may have just been me hoping it. Within a month I felt brilliant, by the end of the program it was such a relief to know I could feel so much better. I finished the program 10 months ago, and I have never looked back. I found the content was excellent and the listening schedule was so easy to follow, and yet it kept me on track and it made so much sense too. So Micheal and all your team, thank you so much, from a very genuine and grateful user THANK YOU----------------------February 12, 2010 From onyx in CaliforniaThe only other thing that seemed to help me is doing the IBS Audio 100 self-hypnosis program (actually I only got through half of it, but I'm going to try again soon.) I still have the problem of the "time on the toilet", but it's more limited now. Instead of going 10 times I might only go 3-4 times, I don't spend hours and hours like I used to, the cramps are less frequent.___________________________________________________________________________February 9, 2010 From SamI used the IBS audio program 100 and just completed the 100th day a week ago. That program is wonderful and really helped me a lot. Even after completing 100 days, I listen to my favorite tracks.As I like the IBS audio program, I am also planning to buy & use the Confidence & Self Esteem program by Michael Mahoney.___________________________________________________________________________January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY:As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs. If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. ___________________________________________________________________________ http://www.everydayhealth.com/blogs/celiac...t/accepting-ibsJanuary 2, 2010 From Bettybw53 on everydayhealth.com To all that have IBS.... there IS a brain gut connection and there is something that can help you control it. I have been tremendously helped by Michael Mahoney "gut specific" hypnotherapeutic audio program. I am not associated in any way with this product except to say that it WORKS. There are 4 CD's, 100 days of listening. It is magic how it works. Amazing. I started listening one year ago, for 100 days. I am so much better. I used to have to stop to go to the bathroom on the way to work, no more. I used to have gas and bloating, no more. I used to worry about long car trips, standing in line, where to go after eating out..... the list goes on ... you know. I now have the tools Michael Mahoney talks about and my mind takes over.... and I am better. Amazing. Betty December 15, 2009 Excerpt of Letter From Jean:No Pain, No Cramping For Over A Year! Hello Heather and other IBS friends,I read this newsletter every month and whether or not you publish my letter is a-ok with me. I cannot tell you how much help finding your website, information and suggestions gave me hope when I first started having the IBS. I sincerely thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking time to share all you have learned and all your wonderful products.I have to strongly, strongly recommend to other folks who deal with IBS the IBS Audio Program 100® (Self Hypnosis). It is fantastic and has served me well for over a year now. With the help of your site and the help of the audio program I am symptom-free now. It's truly a blessing.For example: My IBS was so horrible that the summer of 2008 I cancelled my annual summer visit to my sister's in San Diego. And this is the highlight vacation of my entire year, each year.I had read all the suggestions from Heather and read her books but what really saved my life, literally, was the IBS Audio Self Hypnosis Program. I know stress triggers my symptoms because occasionally still I will get the gentle ache that is the signal that the unlivable symptoms may begin. I can immediately revert back to what I learned on the CDs and work through it in minutes!This past summer of 2009 and on my other short trips, and also here at home, everything is wonderful. No more PAIN. No more cramping. No more eternal bathroom visits.Thank you so much for being available, Heather, and offering life-changing help for those who suffer with IBS&#8230;For those mulling over whether the hypnotherapy CDs are worth the cost, I wholeheartedly say YES! WELL WORTH IT!I just wanted to add that I have seen many, many doctors prior to using the CDs and I mentioned your name and recommended your site to my Primary Care doc, my GE doc, and a therapist. The therapist was especially interested and wrote down the info.I wish more professional health care workers knew about you. Kindest regards,Jean November 19, 2009 Success - From Lynn on Helpear Marilyn,My life has done a 360 since doing Mike's tapes. I have gone through the program 3 times, and I am 100% IBS free. I know some would say this is not possible and would say you are symptom-free, stable, etc., but I choose to say IBS free, and it feels good.Mike's tapes were the bulk of my healing, but I also tweaked my hormones. I saw a naturopathic physician, who found I had nil Progesterone. After supplementing with natural (BHRT) cream, that was just the icing on the cake for me.For those that say hypnosis does not work for them, who do a hit or miss of the program, or stop and start it and then say it does not work, I am here to say it does. You have to stay focused and commit to the program, follow the schedule, and realize it does not happen overnight. Sometimes, as in my case, you may have to go through the program several times. Don't give up too quickly.Today, IBS is the farthest thing from my mind. I eat what I want, go wherever I want, and travel with my occupation. I am a new person, mostly due to Mike's tremendous contribution to this condition.Please express my deepest thanks to him. I might check back in, in another 6 months. ~ Lynn November 11, 2009 Ms M.E.S ~ PA I used the IBS Audio Program 100 CDs and loved them!!November 09, 2009 Mr D.A N.Sheilds N.E England. Hand written letter to Michael at his practice.On 30 March 2006, I purchased the IBS 100 CD set & consider myself to be effectively cured of this condition thanks to your CD set ... Thank you Michael!October 30, 2009 From Fort Collins, ColoradoThe IBS Audio Program 100® is truly incredible-- it absolutely changed my life. Don't take my word for it, though-- check out the reviews&#8230; I personally have nothing bad to say about this program. It's calm, it's soothing, and it works. Seriously.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

And some more recent encouragement~April 26, 2010 From Meimei in Valparaiso, IN If you have IBS you know how debilitating it can be, and this complete 4 audio cd set gives natural relief that unlocks the power of your mind. This plan was developed after years of clinical research and experience by a leading specialist in clinical hypnotherapy. When drugs and diet have not solved your IBS troubles, it is time to give self-hypnotherapy a try. It worked for me!!! _________________________________________________________________April 24, 2010 Excerpts From Jillywindy It's hard to meditate when your mind keeps wandering back to the pain that you're feeling. The Hypno 100 programme is like a guided meditation specifically for IBS. Really great for reducing anxiety... I am doing the hypnosis and can highly recommend it. I'm nearing the end of the programme and my symptoms have been gradually reducing as I go. Last week was the best week I've had for 6 months (since I got IBS). But, of course, I have been trying other remedies so who knows. Many people maintain that it did the trick for them. It takes 100 days to complete the programme and some people do it a few times so it's no quick fix. It's enjoyable, very relaxing and good for your self-esteem. I downloaded it directly onto my computer. _________________________________________________________________April 21, 2010 Excerpt from Lisa on HFI - Stable since July 2007I HAVE stabilized. I'm not cured; there is no cure. But I've learned what I need to do to control my symptoms and lead a semi-normal life. You probably don't want to hear this but the hypno program is what did it for me. I completed the entire thing three times. THREE. Each time I saw a little more improvement. Do what you want with that information, but I swear that's what made the biggest difference. I would encourage you to give that an honest try before throwing in the towel.


----------



## Stephen619

ok can somebody please tell me how in the hell hypnosis works for ibs because i don't understand it. it's not like my brain is unconsciously telling my bowels not to function correctly. but if i really thought it would work i would try it, but i dont want to put all of my hopes into it and then have it not work....very disappointing.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi StephenYou sound like I did 11 years ago. It does seem unbelievable that something that works with the mind would help the body. Hypnotherapy does not work for everyone with IBS, but there has been over 25 years of solid clincal research showing that it is one of the best treatment methods for IBS - and most folks use it after all else has failed, and this seems to be the thing that works.Actually, hypnotherapy works on the brain-gut connection. There is a dysfunction in the way the body communicates - the intestinal tract miscommunicates signals to the brain, and the brain interprets these and it becomes an ingrained, yet incorrect cycle. So yes, in effect, your brain is sending signals to the gut and the gut to the brain, and the subconscious mind works with correcting these signals.For yourself, I would wait and look into it a bit more - It took me awhile before I decided to try the program after all else failed. If you have any questions, please do let me know - you can PM me, look at the links below, or even call 877-898-2539 for more information. All the best to you in your journey to feeling better, no matter what methods you use - but there is hope and many have been helped.







http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/hypnotherapy_explainedhttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndrome


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Just received this encouraging story! I'm at day 54 of the 100 day IBS programme, and have had few or no IBS symptoms for the past 3 weeks. I still can't believe it! The change is remarkable and life is so much better. Like many, I was sceptical at this approach but had tried everything else. This was a last resort. It's wonderful and I can't recommend it highly enough to anyone that cares to listen! Thank you so much.Stephanie, Australia


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Feedback for 2011 and 2012 so far:February, 2012 on ibsabout.com from 1moreIBSr TenesmusI am somehow relieved to know that this pattern has a name. It got worse and worse for me during the years of menopause and after. It's made me late for appointments, caused me to remake appointments at the last minute, and caused me to disappoint friends and loved ones waiting for me in business and recreation. I recently did the IBS100 self-hypnosis series, and it's given me the most help of anything I've tried. In fact, I am going to start the series again in hopes of clearing up the symptoms I still have.... February 27, 2012 From izzy/Isabelle in New Jersey on .. I have used the Hypnosis a few weeks only & see amazing results. Just back from a week long cruise & very minimal problems.IBS-D. I just can't believe this!!!! This Is Really Helping!!!!!!!!!!!! I only just started on these tapes,but I took a plane to Florida from NJ & actually had a great trip with NO PROBLEMS. I can't believe how wonderful I feel. February 11, 2012 From Donald in Maryland on ..Only two weeks into the program, but find it very enjoyable and look forward to each session. January 17, 2012 Excerpt from Marcia H. from .. ...I'm on Day 48 of Michael Mahoney's wonderful IBS hypnotherapy course - OH am I glad I ordered this!!!! My anxiety levels are practically nil again, what an enormous relief!... January 14, 2012 Excerpts from Private Email from Ken N. ...I have to say this, Marilyn, I truly feel your compassion and wanting to help. In a sense, that is a high form of kindness from one human being to another. I can't express how grateful I am for that expression....(I loved his (Michael's) voice on that sample audio!) ...I KNOW you are doing an awesome work. I can vouch for the difference you have made in my simple life. A major difference. I will most certainly pray for your good deeds to made manifest for more of the populace suffering from this malady... January 12, 2012 From Melissa from Loganville, GA on .. Great so far! Have been using the CD's for only two weeks and I have already seen improvement. I am up to using the second session so far, and I hope to have continued improvement as I go along toward the whole 100 days. Thank you for all you do for IBS sufferers!!! 2011 December 31, 2011 From Jerrol from Wilton, NY on .. IBS hypnotherapy 100 I have had IBS for 40 years. It had been dormant for several years, then a reaction to new construction products and chemicals in our new house created a major thyroid problem for 4 years that had a symptoms similar to IBS with diarrhea. I had 1/2 my thyroid removed last year but the fear that the symptoms left combined with 40 years of IBS led me to negative thinking. I am so grateful for this hypnotherapy program. I am on day 15 and already see changes. I truly believe my life is changing and that I am getting the life I am supposed to have. December 29, 2011 Private Email From Steve B.Dear Marilyn,It's been a long time since I was in contact with you back in June but I really wanted to take the opportunity to say thank you.When I wrote to you, I was trying to decide whether to buy the CD or see a Michael Mahoney-trained hypnotherapist. In the end, I decided to get the CD. It was a decision I am so pleased to have made!I finished the listening sessions about a month ago and I feel so much better than I have done in a long while!I can be a bit superstitious so I don't want to jinx things but my IBS seems so much better. In fact, sometimes I wonder if I still suffer from it. I actually feel normal again! I don't really know what else to say except thank you - to you for your initial help and also to Michael for the programme he created for people like me. Thank you, thank you, thank you!Wishing you a very happy 2012. I would be happy for you to use my comments... Again, my sincerest thanks and best wishes.With best regards,Steve B. December 22, 2011 From Robie from Newport, RI on .. Excellent Part of the program that makes this therapy work. I look forward to 1/2 hour of peace every day. Gentle, ...technique that works for me...December 21, 2011 From Jean from Ashland, Oregon on ..Fabulous! I'm two weeks into the program and already I'm feeling better and so much more relaxed. I look forward to each evening's session and have been telling other folks about it. Thank you so much for telling me about these wonderful CDs! December 19, 2011 From Erika from Herreid, South Dakota on ..So far everything is working well. It is going to take time and there are going to be bumps in the road, but there are less and less bumps. December 16, 2011 From Carol from Bellingham, Washington on .. I'm only on day 7 of this 100-day program, but I'm very impressed so far. Check with me in a couple of months and I'll be able to tell you more. November 16, 2011 From Iwillovercome: ...The first improvements I began to see came a few weeks into listening to the Audio 100 program. I am now on my second round and am seeing even MORE improvements!... November 3, 2011 From Toady in Ontario, Canada:...Also have you ever tried the hypno? I used the 100 day program 3 times through and found it helped more than just my IBS. I slept better and felt better overall... November 3, 2011 Further Update from KareBear in Arizona:I totally recommend the hypnotherapy program as well. Michael is amazing! It went beyond helping me with my IBS symptoms and truly helped my anixety as well. I deal with everything a lot differently now. I actually just feel calmer, which is fabulous. However, there is the occassion when I feel like I am going over the edge and I wish I could have Michael whispering in my ear right then, but I just go back and mentally focus on the lessons I learned from the CDs, which does help. One other thing I have found in trying to get out of my own head which can be a death trap as you know is music. ... It makes the stress of do I have ... seem like no big deal. I think some times our subconsious stores up these little annoyances and as soon as something big hits it is too much for our brains to handle. I stopped taking anxiety medicine several months back before I started the hypnotherapy and I feel so much better without it. I hope maybe my little trick will help you too. Just try to zone out. Also, a hot bath before bed and no tv or computer. Don't stimulate your brain too much before trying to fall asleep. Definitely get the CDs though Michael's voice will lull you to sleep October 2011 - Amazing Update from 2011Heather, I found my emails to you from 1 year ago and wow have things changed since then! I completed the hypnotherapy 100 day plan by Michael Mahoney and I honestly can say I'm 90% cured. I follow the IBS diet, make a few recipes from your book, and take the Acacia Tummy Fiber every morning and sometimes back it up with Citrucel and Peppermint Oil Capsules if needed throughout the day. I can even eat some trigger foods in moderation with no problems at all!I don't know what I would do without you and that hypnotherapy program - you have both seriously changed my life. Thank you again,Diana Antholis September 26, 2011 From KareBear in Arizona:I am very excited to say that last night was my 100th day using Michael's hypnotherapy program. It is amazing and I would recommend to anyone to use it. I don't necessarily know how or why it works, I just know that it does. Don't get me wrong though, it is hard. In the beginning I really didn't think it was doing anything and my frustration was overwhelming. However, I was encouraged to keep going and try to put IBS out of my mind. So I did and before I knew it I was feeling better. I can honestly say I see a difference in how I handle stress in every area of my life thanks to this program. I am officially 37 days with no IBS issues. I can't tell you how many years it has been since I can say that. The combiniation of the hypnotherapy, change in diet, the probiotics and peppermint capsules have truly gave me peace of mind again. I know my battle is far from over, but I can genuinely say that I feel better. Still a lot to work on but going in with the knowledge that I can do it. Thanks to all who supported me during the frustrating times. August 19, 2011 From Jeffrey Roberts, Canada, Founder of IBS Group, regarding Michael's protocol being used in St. Mark's Hospital, London:This is very positive news which I believe further validates clinical hypnotherapy as an effective tool for relieving symptoms in individuals.Please pass on our gratitude to Mike for his continued efforts in helping IBS sufferers. ~Jeff September 21, 2011 From rhonalomey (age 70+) on IBS Group:I dont know how I would have survived without hypnosis, it has improved my symptoms by 95%, I am really having a quality of life I never thought possible. September 13, 2011 Private Email from Elly in Florida:We just got back from a five week trek to Switzerland and then to NY. TELL MICHAEL THAT I AM WELL WITH NO SYMTOMS OF IBS FOR OVER A YEAR AND A HALF...Message to Marilyn from Peoria:I just wanted to say thank you for your support. I read what you write to other people and I take it as my own. You are so amazing to be so active in helping people here. Because of you, I am finally going to try the self hypnosis, as I think the brain-gut connection is where my issues lie. Anyway, I just wanted to praise you for being such a caring person, and I hope you know you help far more people than just those whom you actively support. September 3, 2011 From Cassandra Elvish: I too did the program 3 times - it took over a year with the recommended breaks in between sessions. I'm feeling better than I had in YEARS! August 23, 2011 From MH20 in Overland Park, Kansas:IBS Audio Program 100 - No longer need this audio program because it helped me get better. I'm not cured but I'd say probably 75% better. This product is amazing and I recommend it to anyone with IBS issues. August 11, 2011 From Private Email from Dan D.:"I have had severe gastroparesis (stomach motility issues) and a hypersensitive gut for 3 years now. My symptoms include primarily retching and heaving with no vomiting for hours on end all day long, everyday. Aside from homeopathy and a whole lot of ginger, the thing that has helped me most is the IBS Audio Program by Mike Mahoney."August 3, 2011 From stressedinpdx from Portland, Oregon, on Amazon.com5.0 out of 5 stars It works! This review is from: IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis I have struggled with IBS for over 30 years now. I am a classic cycler (diarhea/constipation). My trigger is primarliy stress. I tried other things including medications and nothing really helped. Then I did this about 10 years ago. It was wonderful. I would say my IBS was about 75% better. A change in diet and exercise about 5 years ago almost took me to 100% better (similar changes in past were not good enough). I'm starting to have problems again and so therefore am about to start this program again. It is easy to do, can't hurt you (like some drugs or supplements) and is effective for me. It's so good that I am willing to repurchase if I can't find all the CDs at home! July 31, 2011 From LifeGoesOn in Salt Lake City on IBS Group: I just wanted to give an update on this program because I know how scary it can be to try something new. I made it through the whole 100 days and finished in the beginning of July. Although I still suffer with IBS, I would consider this to be the most beneficial treatment I have had so far. The difference now is that I have control. I will feel myself getting sick/anxious but I can now breathe and relax my body through things so that I can actually be a functional person. I still get sick, but it seems less frequent. I think I will do another round later this year (need a break from the daily commitment) and I might even possibly consider seeing an in-person hypnotherapist because it seems to be something that really helps me to relax and deal with things. July 31, 2011 FIVE Star Rating From Cheryl on Amazon.com Review: I have been battling IBS for most of my life (since I was 12) and nothing has put it in check until I listened to this (IBS Audio Program) hypnosis series. I had read about it years ago and was very skeptical as to how hypnosis could help my life long problem. I mean I was seeing the best GI specialists, taking the best medications, eating everything "right" but still having horrible issues. These tapes work! I am still amazed and very glad I decided to stop thinking this was nonsense and gave it a try. I believe it's worth every penny! And on another support board: I am very happy with the hypnosis series. I have been part of this group since 2003, although I have had a lot of great advice, I still struggled with my IBS. I reluctantly decided to try the hypnosis series and am amazed. I am finished with the series. I had one major attack while using the tapes, 3 episodes that did not turn into anything (I used the techniques from the tape) and have been doing very well since I finished. The support via e-mail is fantastic. I would definitely recommend trying this! I have suffered with IBS since I was 12 and I'm very happy I decided to swallow my pride and take this step. I feel set free! I do still follow a very strict IBS-D diet, don't get me wrong. I don't feel that these tapes give you free reign to eat whatever you want, but it did give me a new freedom I haven't had in a very long time!Cheryl Note from Healthy Audio: Some folks continue to remain on IBS diets, while the vast majority of others are able to break free from restrictive diets ~ read on! July 2011 Additional Update from Gerikat: As a person who has completed the hypnosis by Michael Mahoney, not once but three times, all I can tell you is it works!... I was one of those people that never knew which food would set me off and when. One time I could eat it, the next time I couldn't. There was no rhyme nor reason to any of it. I could rip my diet apart, control every morsel I put into my mouth, stress my self every day of my life about my diet, and again, it did not work. I felt like I was putting all this time and energy into my diet, denying myself good food and fun times, stressing so much,and for what?...I was still at square one.The day I decided ENOUGH, was the day I got well. I bought the hypnosis tapes, and completed them three times over about a year and a half, started meditation, did some soul-searching, journaled, and took a real good look at my life. I stopped worrying about how every little thing would affect my IBS, I started going and doing what I wanted, I started enjoying a full and complete vegetarian diet, I stopped dwelling on IBS, I stopped labeling myself, "Hey look here, I am an IBS person", I stopped researching it, looking at the science behind it, I stopped trying all these different approaches, FODMAP/fructose and all the other approaches floating around on the internet, and guess what? I am totally well! I don't think much about it anymore... What I have come to know for a fact, is the more you focus and wrap your life around something, the more it expands in your life. IBS is no different. Redirect, redirect, redirect is all I can say. Michael Mahoney's voice is in my mind and it helps me to focus on what I want in my life, not what I don't want in my life. Now, you can slice it, dice it, dissect it any way you want, but the hypnosis tapes have allowed me to eat anything I choose, no exceptions. You will never know if they will or won't help an organic problem, unless you try. Don't go in from the beginning, thinking it won't work, because you might get a big surprise. I don't think anyone will every grasp the full depth of the mind, or the gut, for that matter. So, give hynosis a try, and I mean a real, good try, and see where it leads you. And also~ I am completely well. I do not give IBS much of a thought anymore. It really is a non-issue for me. The key word here is "cavalier"... I occasionaly post, [on support board forums] but certainly do not dwell here. If you do that, you will get a million different solutions from a million different people, especially where diet is concerned. There is nothing wrong with support sometimes, but I feel you really do have to find your own way.If I were you, I would stay away as much as possible, complete the tapes [CDs] again, after you take the break in between, and stay in contact with Marilyn if you have any questions. I would not post... [where] there are many nay-sayers..., who would influence how you feel about hypnosis.Yes, I was able to stay mostly away from the boards. I think what you focus on in your life expands, so if your attention is constantly on IBS, so that all you do is read, talk, or think about it, then that is exactly what you will experience. I think maybe a bit of physics here. As far as diet goes, well I can't answer that for you. I went for months on [an IBS] diet with no results. I finally realized, at least for me, diet was not the answer. That is not to say I eat junk, but I pretty much eat a healthy and varied diet. I just don't suffer like I used to, and I can only attribute that to hypnosis.And as far as the tapes go, I haven't needed to relisten to them, but I do pick one sometimes just for the relaxation of it all.I truly hope I have helped you, because that is the only reason I stop in. Be well!June 13, 2011 From A.J. in Atlanta, Georgia:The IBS Audio Program has been phenomenal. Not only has it helped me with my symptoms but it has helped calm me down is all aspects of my life. I smile more, am not as tense, and am generally happier. I encourage people suffering from IBS who want to make a change to try this audio program.From IBS Live Journalurchase Michael Mahoney's IBS hypnotherapy program. More bang for your buck and it works. He also has an Anxiety program. With my experience, I don't spaz out anymore about my digestion. I did make some diet changes and do take medication for anxiety/panic (which was another issue) which also has the side effect of helping my digestive system (most of the body's neurotransmitters -serotonin, norepinephrine, etc-are in the digestive system--help those, help the whole system communicate better with the brain/body). So together with the hypnotherapy, I can calm my mind and stomach down, not overreact to the movements of my system. I used to freak out and think I was going to get sick and oh no, what is my system doing now and nerves just killed my stomach. But once I started doing the IBS Audio program, I got a grip on it. I didn't freak out about having to go in a public restroom. I stopped freaking out over any activity I could feel in my stomach. I stopped overreacting and reached a stable level with my digestion. His anxiety program is also quite awesome and even more in-depth. I listen to them during my lunch hour at work. It also has helped me out with that work stress. April 17, 2011 From hsmomof6 on healthboards.com: There is a hypnotherapist in the UK who has done great work with IBS. His name is Michael Mahoney. You can see him in clinic or buy his program on CDs for in-home use.March 2011, From not racing on coolsurfer:I know how you feel and I am sorry you are suffering so much. I changed my diet and took medicine and nothing helped for years. I ended up finding the website below and I must say it really helped me. My IBS was also stress related so I actually bought the hypnosis tapes on this web site and it really helped with me with my IBS. I still stick to the diet and I also listen to the tapes by Dr. Michael Mahoney. My husband and daughters thought I was nuts, but I can now go to the show or mall without looking for a damn bathroom. They also believe it has helped me. Check the website out and make your own decision! Good Luck to you and your family! How I Beat IBS from Jack on healthboards.com:I've been there. I've tried it all. Spent huge amounts of money. Read all the medical journals. Seen the *BEST* specialists. No expense/effort spared.The only thing that worked was hypnotherapy. And yes it did work.Im not sure if anyone is aware of the "Audio 100" program, but it changed my life. It's basically a 100 day hypnotherapy treatment on CD.I have no financial interest in pushing this product. My only insterest stems from the fact that I can understand what everyone is going through, and I wish someone had alerted me to this earlier. From ssdesigns on healthboards.com: I've had IBS-C for 6 years and tried "all the above" and had all of the tests done without anything serious found. About 8 months ago my GI doc put me on Flagyl for 3 weeks. This improved my constipation greatly but I still had pain and bloating. I continued with probiotics and citrucel after the antibiotic treatment and I've been much better ever since. I've also bought and have been using the self-hypnosis, "audio 100" cd mentioned above. It has further improved my condition to where IBS is not dominating and controlling my life anymore. I still have some bad moments but they happen much more infrequently. I'm 50 days into the program and I've been presently surprised by it. If nothing else, the CD's make you feel incredible relaxed and help with stress. That's my story, I know IBS is different for everyone but it helps to here other people's success stories. June 9, 2011 From Private Email from Stephanie Roberts in Australia I'm at day 54 of the 100 day IBS programme, and have had few or no IBS symptoms for the past 3 weeks. I still can't believe it! The change is remarkable and life is so much better. Like many, I was sceptical at this approach but had tried everything else. This was a last resort. It's wonderful and I can't recommend it highly enough to anyone that cares to listen! Thank you so much.Stephanie, Australia June 7, 2011 From Diana on ..I found my emails to you from 1 year ago and wow, have things changed since then! I completed the hypnotherapy 100 day plan by Michael Mahoney and I honestly can say I'm 90% cured. I follow the IBS diet, make a few recipes from your book Eating for IBS, and take the Tummy Fiber every morning and sometimes back it up with Citrucel and Peppermint Oil Capsules if needed throughout the day. I can even eat some trigger foods in moderation with no problems at all! I don't know what I would do without you and that hypnotherapy program - you have both seriously changed my life. Absolutely use my comments. I was skeptical of hypnotherapy at first but I had to take the plunge. And I'm beyond thrilled I did. I'd be happy to speak with anyone who is having doubts as well. Thanks again, Diana June 5, 2011 Update From Bermudakate on ..:...The best recommendation I can make is to try the IBS hypnosis on this site especially if you have very stress-related IBS issues, this can really be life-changing. I am on my second round of doing it right now, and definitely noticed a huge decrease in bloating and pain after I finished it the first time. (Stable IBS-A) June 1, 2011 From steeler in Royal Oak, MichiganThe IBS Audio program for the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome...(has) worked for me and helped me immensely. It also helped family members with migraines and anxiety.May 1, 2011 From private email from R.T. from the UK:I have used the IBS Audio 100 program for IBS related to my Ehlers Danlos Syndrome. This was fantastic and improved my many severe symptoms dramatically. Day to day life is essentially normal on that front, and I now can eat salads, drink coffee, etc. when I'd like to.I am currently using the Anxiety 120 for chronic anxiety which is also likely part of the EDS. I anticipate similar levels of success. When needed, I use the Insomnia mp3 and find it very effective. April 18, 2011 From Bermudakate on Help For IBS:I know the success she has had with the IBS Audio Program, and I have as well. It is one of the main things that led to me being stable. I tend to get myself worked up very easily when I am stressed/worried, and a combination of moderate exercise, including yoga, the hypnosis, and the acacia fiber has made an enormous difference in my life. I don't know where i would be without it! oh wait, yes I do. I'd be on the toilet all day!April 11, 2011 From Mulan on IBSGroup:Hi, I can sympathise completely. I live in the UK and have had IBS for 6 years and find my symptoms difficult to control. My IBS is very psychological and is triggered mainly by stress. I have managed to get my diet under control.I understand that you are having therapy which is good as it will be an emotional support for you but have you also tried IBS specific hypnosis? I got the CDs mail order and it's helped me a great deal with getting my breathing under control which was getting in the way of my IBS management. I know it sounds weird but check out "IBS Audio Program 100". The CDs are designed by Michael Mahoney, a clinical hynotherapist who specialises in IBS. It's very relaxing. The CDs are not cheap but it's worth it (www.healthyaudio.com). It'll help your brain to be less crowded as you have a lot going on at the moment and your mind seems crowded with thoughts. This may be making your IBS worse. Try to live in the present moment. I find it helps me a lot as life is stressful and there never seems to be a period when the stress ceases. I've also found that Buscopan tablets and non-coated peppermint tablets help a great deal. These are just the things I've tried as well as cutting dairy out of my diet as I'm lactose intolerant. I sure hope this helps you. I'm sorry if the medication I've mentioned in this message is not available in the States but maybe there will be something similar. I know Michael ships the CDs worldwide so you'll be able to get those if you pay for P&P. Good luck and stay strong. April 5, 2011 From Hflyers10 on AmazonIt Did Help - The IBS Audio Program 100Just like most people going into this I was skeptical but willing to try anything! I'm on day 80 and I feel so much better. Constant gas is gone and diarrhea is gone for the most part. Want to make this clear though... I'M NOT CURED, I'm just tolorating it much much better! These CD's helped me relax and take control of my stomach. I still take fiber along with Hyoscyamine ER 0.375 mg once a day. If nothing else has worked I recommend this product, I can finally enjoy eating without worry about a bathroom being around. March 18, 2011 From HopeAndMoreHope on MedHelp.orgI BURPED REGULARLY FOR 16 MONTHS AND NOW IT'S GONE!!I burped very regularly for nearly 16 months, the doctors did all the usual tests to no avail. I tried all sorts of diets as it is probably related to my IBS, and tried all sorts of supplements, including a high pro-biotic (which may have helped). I keep certain foods out of my diet and this does help ie, wine (too acided) any carbonated drinks, caffeine (irratates the gut), fats (hard to digest) and although this was helping I was still burping. Don't have too large a meal, small meals more often are easier to digest. Sit and relax when you eat and don't BEND for at least 1/2 hour after, it increases the chances of it coming back up on you!! Try to eat slowly, chew well, all these tips can help a little... And don't eat before bed time, 3 hours before is preferable, although now I'm much improved, I find I can snack a little. The usual Gaviscon type meds just made it worse. NOW It's for the most part gone, as long as I'm still careful what I eat - But what I believe actually settled it down was a course of hypnortherapy cds, my Doctor had recommended I see a hypnotherapist in the field of hypnotherapy for IBS, the waiting list was long, so I researched it myself and found 'IBS Audio Program 100' on the internet, purchased it and I can honestly say this is the best £60 I ever spent. It isn't hypnosis like stage hypnosis, it's more you just relax listening to it or fall asleep (as i often do), but am assured that even when asleep your sub-conscious is always awake. It's all to do with the brain/gut reaction. It's not an instant cure, you are supposed to follow the program for 100 days, but after a week, I saw a dramatic reduction in the amount of time that I spent burping. If anyone else out there has this frustrating condition and the tests have all come back negative and it is IBS related, I would highly recommend these cds. They have been written by a guy called Michael Mahoney and he practiced in Cheshire England. If in doubt google it and find out for yourself. I am now into day 39 of the programme, I either fall asleep at night time listening to the cds, (great for relaxing you at bed time if you have trouble) or put them on in the morning, before i get up, (so you can fit the 1/2 hour session into your life style some how) and I cant remember the last time I had a bad burping session. I feel normal again. Hope this helps. February 25, 2011 From Katie K. in ArizonaI have just completed the 100 day audio program for IBS and it was God sent. I have never felt so good in my life. I still have occasional gas and bloating at the end of the day, but all of my symptoms, the constipation, the pains and tightening of my intestine, the anxiety, and the depression have all lessened substantially. I have also been struggling with my weight ever since the IBS became a problem about 5 years ago. Since listening, I have lost a little bit of weight but not much, I try eating right and exercising, but I am just stuck. Since the IBS audio program worked so well I was looking into Hynotherapy for weight loss, I came across some audio programs, but I liked Michaels so much, and I trust him, is he ever going to come out with a hypnotherapy for weight loss? February 22, 2011 From B Henry in Golden, CO:The program worked great for me and I no longer need it. February 14, 2011 From CMBickel from Sandy, Utah on Helpfor IBSlease stay with the hypnosis tapes and Heathers eating suggestions. I've had IBS-D for 16 yrs. and after many Dr. ofc visits, tests, etc., Heathers eating suggestions plus the tapes have given me peace of mind and gut. Since listening to the tapes and watching what I eat, I have had only 3 "episodes" in 2 years! Wahoo !!!!! February 3, 2011 From ARO in New Jersey:The IBS Audio Program 100...helped me to relax at bedtime and also calmed my IBS Symptoms. January 28, 2011 From private email from T.H. in AlabamaThank you so much.....you know I have never found anyone...not my family, not my friends....not doctors.....no one that has ever understood my condition....what you have said is exactly how it is.....it is good to know that someone else understands.....by the way, mine is IBS-C...I really appreciate you.....you are very nice and kind....and understanding. Thank you. T. H. March 2, 2011 and January 24, 2011 From Dee in Iowa on ibsgroup...I am back on the program again... If you have tried everything and nothing worked, like it did for me, please give this a try. I would encourage it. I went through the first time, and I am able to eat things I never could eat before; things like lettuce salad, celery, green veggies, peanut butter, and a vast of things. I am beginning to believe like he says on the tapes, food does not make you sick.Please give it a try. I would highly recommend itDeeDee The IBS Audio Program 100 - What an awesome program! Hello everyoneI would like to 'promote' the Hypnotherapy IBS Audio Program 100 for those of you who are almost to the end of your rope like I was, and did not know what else to do.I have struggled with everything I possibly could do to help me with my IBS D. I was almost at the end of my rope and decided to try this hypnotherapy program. I did it for 90 days, and just finished it. It is absolutely awesome. The first couple weeks, I was hesitant, wondering if it was going to work, but with help from a wonderful mentor, I kept doing it, and I have found such a wonderful result.I find now I can eat foods which I have not been able to eat for years. I need to wait for four more weeks to start the program over, and can hardly wait for that time to come. I know I will feel much better each time I listen to it.I honestly would encourage anyone who is trying to find a solution to please try this out.I am so excited.Thanks for giving me the opportunity to find such a wonderful program.Have a wonderful day, DeeDee


----------



## cw_2009

I tried completing the hypnosis course some time ago, my stomach has improved slightly but I could do better, mine is mainly anxiety related:

Meetings
Social situations
Going to the hairdressers
Worry about needing the toilet
Public transport

Do you think it might help completing the hypnosis again?

I would love to be like normal people and not worry about the toilet all the time, it's like my daily life revolves around the toilet


----------



## BQ

Sure! I would give it another try! Let us know how you do!


----------



## fbrown627

Anyone know where I can download an MP3 copy of this in the U.S,? (In U.S. dollars)


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You can get it directly from the author's site at healthyaudio.com - here is the direct link. - It comes with free support if needed via their website - take care and all the best to you....

http://healthyaudio.com/self-hypnosis/irritable-bowel-syndrome/ibs-hypnotherapy-download/


----------



## Lillian2014

I have IBS-D for 6 months now and am trying anything that can help.

Where can I order Mike's tape?

Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Healthyaudio.com or call 877-898-2539, they are either CDs or MP3 download formats, with instructional booklet and support of needed.


----------



## Lillian2014

cookies4marilyn said:


> Healthyaudio.com or call 877-898-2539, they are either CDs or MP3 download formats, with instructional booklet and support of needed.


Hi Marilyn,

I can't thank you enough for providing this amazing information for me; now I am almost symptoms free, and I am listening to the CDs the second time. And it's still working and my condition keeps improving.

I started to work again and I just finished my vacation of seven days on a road trip to Maine. Orginally I had my doubts; however, none of the medicine works for me. This is my last hope , and it really works!! Everyday as I looked back, I feel so grateful that I found this support group and get my life back.

Hopefully more and more IBS sufferers can get the relief form this program.


----------

